# Kenpachi, Broly and Hulk vs Doomsday



## God (Aug 11, 2009)

*Broly and Hulk vs Doomsday*

Broly 100%
Hulk%

vs

Doomsday 100%

Strongest versions of all characters.

Location: Metropolis

SoM: Bloodlusted.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Kenpachi 100%
> Broly 100%
> Hulk%
> 
> ...



What the hell is Venom going to do? 

Kenpachi is just fodder btw. Broly will probably get killed eventually, after Doomsday adapts to his energy blasts. 

Overall this comes down to Hulk and Doomsday. Hulk can probably beat him since he is bloodlusted.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 11, 2009)

all it takes is Hulk. adding Broly makes it rape. Kenpachi is a badass nonfactor


----------



## Knight (Aug 11, 2009)

What the hell?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 11, 2009)

Does killing him once count? and which doomsday is this? the death of Superman one couldn't beat any of them (except kenpachi)


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 11, 2009)

Why add Venom?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 11, 2009)

Brolly only needs to kill him once and he can manage that without help.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Brolly only needs to kill him once and he can manage that without help.










I question your logic if you think Broly can beat someone who did that.


----------



## Takuza (Aug 11, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I question your logic if you think Broly can beat someone who did that.



None of those links work


----------



## Raigen (Aug 11, 2009)

Those all come up "Not Found" and Brolly nuked a galaxy in a de-powered form.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Those all come up "Not Found" and Brolly nuked a galaxy in a de-powered form.



Wtf. When was this?

Venom, because he's shown some decent abilities, so if people claim rapestomp, he can be there to even it out. (And plus I couldnt think of anyone else)


----------



## Raigen (Aug 11, 2009)

Starts at 11sec in. Ends about 17sec in.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-nnQhulr7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Those all come up "Not Found" and Brolly nuked a galaxy in a de-powered form.



We don't even know he destroyed that galaxy.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 11, 2009)

That was jobberseid. Also, the whole South Galaxy wasn't gone. Only a few planets remained (devastated from the blast, but there) and one sun. Basically, a single solar system was left (where New Vegeta was located, where the movie takes place). This was still done while Brolly wasn't at full power. Because of a restraining device it kept his power in check and at best he could only manage a pseudo Super Saiyan form, which doesn't compare to his LSSJ state.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> That was jobberseid. Also, the whole South Galaxy wasn't gone. Only a few planets remained (devastated from the blast, but there) and one sun. Basically, a single solar system was left (where New Vegeta was located, where the movie takes place). This was still done while Brolly wasn't at full power. Because of a restraining device it kept his power in check and at best he could only manage a pseudo Super Saiyan form, which doesn't compare to his LSSJ state.



And yet he showed us less in LSSJ than that hype did. Also, he got pwned by Goku in the end. Not that impressive.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> That was jobberseid. Also, the whole South Galaxy wasn't gone. Only a few planets remained (devastated from the blast, but there) and one sun. Basically, a single solar system was left (where New Vegeta was located, where the movie takes place). This was still done while Brolly wasn't at full power. Because of a restraining device it kept his power in check and at best he could only manage a pseudo Super Saiyan form, which doesn't compare to his LSSJ state.



He still survived Darkseid's omega beams.

How long did it take for him to destroy said galaxy? For all we know, he may have rampaged through the galaxy and destroyed it in a month.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 11, 2009)

He didn't get pwned. The writers had to come up with a lame plot-device with Goku getting the combined power of himself, Vegeta, Piccolo, Gohan and Mirai Trunks. And the best he could do was wound Brolly. It was a plot-device punch against a guy whose durability was plot-deviced. Plus Brolly's power increases indefinitely while in LSSJ form. Everything he did like that was for cruelties sake.

Like when he did this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk9xdV4ubgQ[/YOUTUBE]



> He still survived Darkseid's omega beams.
> 
> How long did it take for him to destroy said galaxy? For all we know, he may have rampaged through the galaxy and destroyed it in a month.



Lame argument. At the time just about anyone with high durability would survive the OB and there's no indication Brolly did that over a lengthy time when King Kai's reaction was immediate. The Movie shows it happening in a matter of seconds, so that's how long it took.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> He didn't get pwned. The writers had to come up with a lame plot-device with Goku getting the combined power of himself, Vegeta, Piccolo, Gohan and Mirai Trunks. And the best he could do was wound Brolly. It was a plot-device punch against a guy whose durability was plot-deviced. Plus Brolly's power increases indefinitely while in LSSJ form. Everything he did like that was for cruelties sake.
> 
> Like when he did this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk9xdV4ubgQ[/YOUTUBE]



I see that you didn't try and argue about what I said earlier.

Your concession is accepted.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 11, 2009)

Look again. I had to edit since your post came late. Your argument didn't hold water anyway.


----------



## Power16 (Aug 11, 2009)

Strongest version of Hulk would be War Hulk with Celestial tech or WWH and for Doomsday that would be HP Doomsday and iirc he's already been through getting killed by energy and took beatings from Supes and the likes so doubt Hulk or Broly will be doing much and his speed should be up there too.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 11, 2009)

Doomsday can't be killed by being beat down (thanks to Superman), by being disintegrated (thanks to Imperiex Prime) and the heat from Darkseid's Omega Effect didn't bother him. 

Now tell me, what the fuck is Broly supposed to do to Doomsday?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Look again. I had to edit since your post came late. Your argument didn't hold water anyway.



Can you post a vid of Broly destroying the galaxy? I haven't watched the movie in a while, so I need to see it with my own eyes.

Also, the OB would destroy Broly easily.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 11, 2009)

Which Doomsday are we using since their is like three or four of them?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 11, 2009)

Jobberseid's OB fails. It wouldn't kill Brolly (who'd block it with a barrier anyway). Also, Doomsday does not become immune to anything, only more resistant to what killed him the last time. Never seen him take a ki blast. Anyway, it tells you what Brolly did right at the beginning of the movie. I've already shown this. The galaxy *disappears* because of Brolly's attack. The *Narrator* says it; "The South Galaxy has been shattered...by a Super Saiyan" and then you see King Kai shitting his pants.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Jobberseid's OB fails. It wouldn't kill Brolly (who'd block it with a barrier anyway). Also, Doomsday does not become immune to anything, only more resistant to what killed him the last time. Never seen him take a ki blast. Anyway, it tells you what Brolly did right at the beginning of the movie. I've already shown this. The galaxy *disappears* because of Brolly's attack. The *Narrator* says it; "The South Galaxy has been shattered...by a Super Saiyan" and then you see King Kai shitting his pants.



Yes his OB would kill Broly. If they where hurting Superman then they can easily break Broly's energy shield. 

Darkseid has taken plenty of energy blasts. Like the one below;



Yeah it tells us. However it doesn't show him destroying the galaxy. We still have no idea how long it took for him to destroy the galaxy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Jobberseid's OB fails. It wouldn't kill Brolly (who'd block it with a barrier anyway). Also, Doomsday does not become immune to anything, only more resistant to what killed him the last time. *Never seen him take a ki blast.*



Doomsday was "killed" by a being of energy known as "The Radiant" (NOT Rucka's spirit of mercy), whose final blast against the former did significant damage against the planet.

The second time Doomsday went against the Radiant, he created some kind of "anti" aura that allowed him to interact with the energy being and rip him in half.

Not a ki blast though, but an energy blast.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Jobberseid's OB fails. It wouldn't kill Brolly (who'd block it with a barrier anyway). Also, Doomsday does not become immune to anything, only more resistant to what killed him the last time. Never seen him take a ki blast. Anyway, it tells you what Brolly did right at the beginning of the movie. I've already shown this. The galaxy *disappears* because of Brolly's attack. The *Narrator* says it; "The South Galaxy has been shattered...by a Super Saiyan" and then you see King Kai shitting his pants.



Let me ask you a question. Are you a certified, professional moron, or are you just a really gifted beginner?

1) Doomsday can't be killed by the same thing twice. It's not resistance, it's immunity. He does gain just normal resistance to things that give him injury.
2) Actually, Doomsday has fought and was killed by Radiant. You know, that guy who can project pure energy. It's pretty much the same thing as Ki blasts. Even if he didn't it still wouldn't matter. All the beams in DBZ are is really hot energy that disintegrate things. Which Doomsday has resistance to.
3) Great. Broly galaxy busted. Didn't help him against Goku, weon't help him now.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 11, 2009)

Doomsday may be able to beat the other two but...Hulk will smash.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 11, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Doomsday may be able to beat the other two but...Hulk will smash.



Before or after Doomsday beats him down with Superman killing force?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

MrChubz said:


> Before or after Doomsday beats him down with Superman killing force?



Before or after Hulk gets even angrier and beats him down with even more force?


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 11, 2009)

I was hoping there wasn't anyone out there who thinks The Hulk is stronger then Doomsday, or Superman for that matter. Looks like there is. I'm not about to argue this one, just do a search here and see for yourself.


----------



## ehdahora2 (Aug 11, 2009)

man , hulk vs doomsday would be a fair fight in my opnion , doomsday would have a little advantage . But now you add brolly(other guy who would be able to have a fair fight with doomsday) and kempachi (not a fair fight against doomsday , but he would still be trouble) . I dont see any hope for doomsday here


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

MrChubz said:


> I was hoping there wasn't anyone out there who thinks The Hulk is stronger then Doomsday, or Superman for that matter. Looks like there is. I'm not about to argue this one, just do a search here and see for yourself.



I was joking around Chubz. I just forgot to add the zaru at the end. 

WW Hulk is stronger then Superman though.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 11, 2009)

Before or after Brolly blitzes the whole lot of them and annihilates them in a galaxy-wasting blast? Dday getting more resistant doesn't change the fact that Brolly's power is immeasurable and ever-increasing. Destroy a chunk of a planet? Pathetic. Brolly vaped a planet easily out of sheer cruelty. Again Kisame, your question was already answered. It showed the galaxy going in seconds and there's *nothing* to suggest it took any longer than that. Give it up.

Resistance. Hah. Brolly was effing impervious.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Before or after Brolly blitzes the whole lot of them and annihilates them in a galaxy-wasting blast? Dday getting more resistant doesn't change the fact that Brolly's power is immeasurable and ever-increasing. Destroy a chunk of a planet? Pathetic. Brolly vaped a planet easily out of sheer cruelty. Again Kisame, your question was already answered. It showed the galaxy going in seconds and there's *nothing* to suggest it took any longer than that. Give it up.
> 
> Resistance. Hah. Brolly was effing impervious.



So Broly is going to blitz someone who was fast as the Flash? 



Where did you get this shit about Broly's power ever-increasing and being immeasureable? I'm pretty sure Broly's power was measured when he got beaten by Goku. 

You still haven't showed me scans of the galaxy being destroyed in seconds. You only told us what the Narrator said.


----------



## yuuji sakurai (Aug 11, 2009)

> Broly's final transformation puts him in a class of his own. The result is a Super Saiyan with a seemingly endless supply of ki.
> 
> transformation, Broly's final form is very similar to a 3rd Stage Super Saiyan, but without the same physical flaws of massive chi consumption and speed loss. This form has many advantages when compared to the other Super Saiyan forms, as it requires no chi consumption, gives the user phenomenal strength and speed, and constantly raises the user's power as long as they remain in the Legendary Super Saiyan form. In this form Broly's size, muscle mass and power therein are far beyond that of any Super Saiyan (the ground quakes beneath his feet as he walks). His aura becomes electric green in color, and is so forceful that it can displace solid matter, as well as the light spectrum and atmosphere. During the initial transformation, there were bio-electrical discharges comparable to lightning bolts due to the sudden massive increase in energy flow and steady increase of power. Additionally, his irises and pupils seemingly disappear (metaphorically this is called "blind rage").




Found a bit of info on broly I really didn't know. That being said, broly's abilities seem to have hulk-like undertones, for lack of better words. He also appears tho get stronger the longer a fight drags on. I say best case scenario that they'd battle to stalemate (though unlikely if some multiverse fanboy interjects). Worst case scenario: they both go berserk and kill the other two, and go on an intergalactic roid rage of epic proportions.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 11, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Before or after Brolly blitzes the whole lot of them *He kept up with Supes fine.*and annihilates them in a galaxy-wasting blast?*and is this blast before or after DDay snaps Broly's neck in half? And honestly, the galaxy busting feat really seems about as consistent as Roshi's moon busting feat.* Dday getting more resistant doesn't change the fact that Brolly's power is immeasurable and ever-increasing *nice no limits fallacy. Shoot, if this were true, Goku wouldn't of been able to punch a hole through him*. Destroy a chunk of a planet? Pathetic. Brolly vaped a planet easily out of sheer cruelty.*Freiza could destroy a planet. Does he beat Dday too?* Again Kisame, your question was already answered. It showed the galaxy going in seconds and there's nothing to suggest it took any longer than that. Give it up.
> 
> Resistance. Hah. Brolly was effing impervious.
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 11, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> ...............



..........


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess since Kenpachi is epic waste in this fight, we can remove him and Venom? 

Edited OP


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

MrChubz said:


> Doomsday can't be killed by being beat down (thanks to Superman)



He was beaten to death by Kandor's Kryptonians during Superman: World of New Krypton.

He can also be KO'd, as Earth-2 Superman and Superman demonstrated together.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He was beaten to death by Kandor's Kryptonians during Superman: World of New Krypton.
> 
> He can also be KO'd, as Earth-2 Superman and Superman demonstrated together.



Hmmmm. You learn something new everyday.

I doubt Broly can bring as much beatdown as multiple kryptonians though.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 12, 2009)

In order for Broly to get as strong as the likes of Doomsday will take some time and in that time he will no doubt get skewered by DDay.

Still think that Hulk, especially WWH, can take on Doomsday.


----------



## yuuji sakurai (Aug 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJPIUnamGPU[/YOUTUBE]

The whole "doomsday can't be killed" thing didn't seem to stop some alternate dimension superboy from lobotomizing his ass. Considering if the shows are applicable.


As for broly, there is no evidence of him busting galaxies. However, here's some evidence of him busting a planet with a small beam attack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z-wW0ruqt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

yuuji sakurai said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJPIUnamGPU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The whole "doomsday can't be killed" thing didn't seem to stop some alternate dimension superboy from lobotomizing his ass. Considering if the shows are applicable.
> 
> ...





Where using Doomsday from the comics. The shows aren't applicable.


----------



## yuuji sakurai (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I wouldn't know, I really don't read DC comics save for Neil Gaiman's sandman. And that series basically covers all of the gods of the DC realm so I'm most familiar with what they can do. .-. Also helps that there aren't any multiverses.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's that galaxy bust Raigen was talking about:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-nnQhulr7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Here's that galaxy bust Raigen was talking about:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-nnQhulr7o[/YOUTUBE]



We still don't know how he did it. We still don't know how long it took either. He could have been destroying the galaxy earlier and it finally dissapeared.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> We still don't know how he did it. We still don't know how long it took either. He could have been destroying the galaxy earlier and it finally dissapeared.



I'm not one to vote for Broly, but for lack of debaters, I'll have to keep this going.

You can see the destruction of that whole galaxy happening in mere seconds. One second the galaxy is whole, the next it's being disintegrated over a length of about 6 seconds. After that, King Kai says he felt a galaxy being destroyed. You can see it being destroyed in quite literally seconds. So where do you get the idea it took any longer?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Cubey said:


> I'm not one to vote for Broly, but for lack of debaters, I'll have to keep this going.
> 
> You can see the destruction of that whole galaxy happening in mere seconds. One second the galaxy is whole, the next it's being disintegrated over a length of about 6 seconds. After that, King Kai says he felt a galaxy being destroyed. You can see it being destroyed in quite literally seconds. So where do you get the idea it took any longer?



Raigen will be back probably so this will keep going.

Like I said earlier, Broly could have been destroying several planets and eventually the galaxy finally dissapeared. The galaxy was probably whole because Broly still wasn't finished destroying it.

We also have no idea how he destroyed it.


----------



## yuuji sakurai (Aug 12, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> Raigen will be back probably so this will keep going.
> 
> Like I said earlier, Broly could have been destroying several planets and eventually the galaxy finally dissapeared. The galaxy was probably whole because Broly still wasn't finished destroying it.
> 
> We also have no idea how he destroyed it.




I doubt that would be the case, considering how he effortlessly just tossed an condensed sphere of energy at a planet and it exploded. In the video I posted. Considering that fact, It would take Broly no time to actually get serious and create some massive energy sphere that would destroy a galaxy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

yuuji sakurai said:


> I doubt that would be the case, considering how he effortlessly just tossed an condensed sphere of energy at a planet and it exploded. In the video I posted. Considering that fact, It would take Broly no time to actually get serious and create some massive energy sphere that would destroy a galaxy.



Yeah, I want to see this massive energy sphere that can destroy a galaxy. Until I see it, then it never happened.

DBZ characters casually planetbust btw, so what's your point?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 12, 2009)

We agreed that Broly's feat like Raizen shaking Makai was too unquantifiable and nonsensical to be used. Broly never replicated that power again, we don't know how he did and DB characters are not Lightspeed save perhaps Vegetto(Mind you perhaps), Broly's feat would require him to be several times lightspeed to do that kind of destruction so fast.

Brolly tanking a Kamehameha was due to his higher power level not because he has Doomsday like immunity. 

Fandom considers Brolly anywhere from Perfect Cell to SSJ3 level.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Aug 12, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> So Broly is going to blitz someone who was fast as the Flash?




You're really going to take Booster Gold's word that DoS Doomsday is as fast as the Flash?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> You're really going to take Booster Gold's word that DoS Doomsday is as fast as the Flash?



Nope. That was just to prove that Doomsday is fucking fast.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Can someone sum up Doomsday's powerset for me? I don't know much about him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Can someone sum up Doomsday's powerset for me? I don't know much about him.



Basically it' reactive evolution. Every time you kill Doomsday, he becomes stronger. He also gets more resistant and immune to what killed him last time. 
That's his main ability, but he also has insane strength, and regeneration.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

He's a enemy of Superman so I take it he's class 100 with FTL reactions?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> He's a enemy of Superman so I take it he's class 100 with FTL reactions?



Yep.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Then what the fuck is Kenpachi doing here?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Then what the fuck is Kenpachi doing here?



The OP removed him when he realized how stupid putting him in was.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh  I should read through the thread.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Oh  I should read through the thread.



It's like four pages of Raigen thinking Broly can beat Doomsday.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Brolly only needs to kill him once and he can manage that without help.



Using fanart? Really?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Using fanart? Really?



It's the only thing he could use against us.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

That does nothing to support your arguement whatsoever .


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> That does nothing to support your arguement whatsoever .



I know.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Yet Kisame is using scans, I salute you .


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Yet Kisame is using scans, I salute you .



You're getting rep.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Why thanks you


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Why thanks you



I wonder when Raigen will be back...

Moses is probably trying to help him win this.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Broly destroys the planet , killing everyone on his team .


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Broly destroys the planet , killing everyone on his team .



And Doomsday survives and destroys him.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> And Doomsday survives and destroys him.




*Never said doomsday would lose did I? .*


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Hulk would survive... Maybe.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> *Never said doomsday would lose did I? .*



Touche.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

... can doomsday survive a planet explosion (mainly because the heat would be far greater than the surface of the sun)? ( if he can... broly is fucked up the ass without any possibility... maybe he can run away?)


----------



## Ulti (Aug 12, 2009)

Doomsday should be able to in order to contend with Superman, Darkseid and the others.

I'm no expert so you should wait for the others.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 12, 2009)

DB ki attacks don't operate on heat, for some reason it operates on pressure, makes no sense but that's how it is.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> ... can doomsday survive a planet explosion (mainly because the heat would be far greater than the surface of the sun)? ( if he can... broly is fucked up the ass without any possibility... maybe he can run away?)



Heat far greater then the sun?

DBZ Ki attacks have never been that hot. Besides, DD survived the OB. The planet buster will kill him the first time, but he'll just regenerate and become immune to it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> *Heat far greater then the sun?*
> 
> DBZ Ki attacks have never been that hot. Besides, DD survived the OB. The planet buster will kill him the first time, but he'll just regenerate and become immune to it.



not the ki blast itself . a planet exploding is going to be far hotter than the sun. average lightning is hotter than the sun.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> not the ki blast itself . a planet exploding is going to be far hotter than the sun. average lightning is hotter than the sun.



Lightning is hotter then sun? Where did you get this BS from?

Word your posts better please, it makes it hard for people to understand what you are saying sometimes. 

Anyway, Doomsday has already showed incredible resistance to heat.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> alltoavi





I'm confused. If lightning is hotter then the sun shouldn't it melt whatever it hits? 

I'm going to look into this futher...


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 12, 2009)

Doesn't last long enough. I'm sure that's just the surface temp of the sun anyways.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> I'm confused. If lightning is hotter then the sun shouldn't it melt whatever it hits?
> 
> I'm going to look into this futher...



sorry.. its just I assumed you knew lightning was hotter than the sun. it DOES melt what it hits. in fact, it pretty much instantly glassifies dirt and stuff when it hits it.


----------



## Xaosin (Aug 12, 2009)

I think this comes between Hulk and Doomsday.

The problem is, both of them 'adapt' to pretty much any death or weaknesses they have, so it would just involve circle-jerking to who can level up the fastest and kill the other for good.

So I'm gonna go with Doom's day, since his adaption and regen is insane.
I'd be an epic battle to watch.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> it DOES melt what it hits.



Not everything.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 12, 2009)

Hulk gets stronger as he gets madder, Doomsday adapts *after* he dies, Brolly just gets stronger *continuously* during and after the fight. Brolly is the Hulk of the DBZ-verse.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

well... the core of a star is likely far hotter than the surface, but a planet exploding would produce far more heat than your probably thinking of. Think of the heart of a thermonuclear bomb going off. The heat is strong enough and reaches long enough that someone standing within 10-100 miles ( around 16 -160 kilometers) can suffer third degree burns.

near the center of such a blast, probably any kind of material we can think of would be instantly vaporized. A planet explosion would produce far more heat. So its probably far hotter than anything Doomsday has taken. Although strangely enough, Freezer survived a planet explosion while he was already half dead ( literally).


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> sorry.. its just I assumed you knew lightning was hotter than the sun. it DOES melt what it hits. in fact, it pretty much instantly glassifies dirt and stuff when it hits it.



It was a mistake. However, lightning takes time to get hotter then the sun.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> It was a mistake. However, lightning takes time to get hotter then the sun.



yes... the time being incredibly short lengths of time. lightning can reach speeds of about half light speed. its last for a short while but the heat doesn't take "time" when compared to almost everything in anything ever.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> yes... the time being incredibly short lengths of time. lightning can reach speeds of about half light speed. its last for a short while but the heat doesn't take "time" when compared to almost everything in anything ever.



Lightning doesn't last long enough for it to reach that heat though.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

wtf? yes, it does. its just a brief moment to where the heat really doesn't spread around that much. but it DOES reach that temperature.


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 12, 2009)

I think lightning is only hotter than the surface of the sun. The core of the sun would be hotter.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a good source on the issue


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 12, 2009)

Broly could kill Doomsday, even if just once.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Broly could kill Doomsday, even if just once.



Yeah he can kill DD once and then he comes back and beats the shit out fo Broly.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 12, 2009)

Broly die from the heat of the sun after Gohan & Goten send him their and Doomsday was lucky enough to live from a blast from Imperiex.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> *Broly die from the heat of the sun after Gohan & Goten send him their* and Doomsday was lucky enough to live from a blast from Imperiex.



actually the ki blast exploded on the sun. Also... Broly can create an energy field. Also, FREEZER, cut in half and nearly dead, survived  a planets destruction.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 12, 2009)

It was Goku, Gohan and Goten triple-beaming Brolly that hurtled him to the sun and only with plot-device distraction from Trunks. Without the pathetic plot-devices (since they made Brolly too damn powerful), he'd have killed the DBZ crew three times over in 2 movies.


----------



## yuuji sakurai (Aug 13, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> We don't even know he destroyed that galaxy.





Considering that planet busting is just foreplay in normal episode of dragonball z; and the energy blast having an instantaneous effect on whatever planet even a simple ki blast happens to land upon it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that they can bust galaxies just as easily. People shouldn't continuously bring up that one party can bust planets or another party can bust universes, etc They'd more than likely just survive it so efforts to prove that a person can is obsolete. It's going to more than likely come down to the brute strength of each fighter. Them being some tough mofos, they're not going to be satisfied until every molecule within their bodies are gone. But if you take into consideration supplemental abilities, broly has a seemingly endless supply of ki and his powers enhance as a fight drags on.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

yuuji sakurai said:


> Considering that planet busting is just foreplay in normal episode of dragonball z; and the energy blast having an instantaneous effect on whatever planet even a simple ki blast happens to land upon it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that they can bust galaxies just as easily. People shouldn't continuously bring up that one party can bust planets or another party can bust universes, etc They'd more than likely just survive it so efforts to prove that a person can is obsolete. It's going to more than likely come down to the brute strength of each fighter. Them being some tough mofos, they're not going to be satisfied until every molecule within their bodies are gone. But if you take into consideration supplemental abilities, broly has a seemingly endless supply of ki and his powers enhance as a fight drags on.



So DBZ characters are galaxy-busters? 

It would still take time for them to destroy galaxies. Unless they can destroy it in one big instantaneos attack then they're not galaxy-busters.

Besides, Doomsday's strength is out of Broly's league. 

Please tell me what Broly is going to do after Doomsday becomes immune to all of his attacks.


----------



## yuuji sakurai (Aug 13, 2009)

> Adaptive Resistances: Doomsday can also develop/evolve resistances to whatever injures or harms him, which was demonstrated in the Superman/Doomsday: Hunter/Prey series. His shield is among the strongest in the universe. Superman used a sound gun to paralyze Doomsday, but Doomsday's auditory canals simply closed up making him impervious to Superman's weapon. Waverider paralyzed Doomsday once with chronal energy, but the second attempt backlashed on Waverider. In essence, Doomsday can become as invulnerable as he needs to be. Doomsday however has proven incapable of resistance to physical and forceful damage.
> 
> Superhuman Strength: Doomsday is able to easily lift in excess of 100 tons ;Doomsday possesses vast super strength; even more than Superman. In the Superman/Doomsday: Hunter/Prey mini series, he was able to break Superman's left arm even though Superman was at that time experiencing a massive energy surge which was making him stronger and pushing him closer to invulnerability.
> 
> )






Found that on the dc database. so if all else fails it will be a fist fight and I'm more than confident that broly possesses a strength on doomsday's level. considering that some of the saiyans have literally given masses of land but a flick for them to collapse. if that fails, broly better caresse the dragonballs and pray for a miracle.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl @ DB being able to bust galaxies and Broly being on the same strength-level as Supes or DD.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 13, 2009)

yuuji sakurai said:


> Considering that planet busting is just foreplay in normal episode of dragonball z; and the energy blast having an instantaneous effect on whatever planet even a simple ki blast happens to land upon it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that they can bust galaxies just as easily. People shouldn't continuously bring up that one party can bust planets or another party can bust universes, etc They'd more than likely just survive it so efforts to prove that a person can is obsolete. It's going to more than likely come down to the brute strength of each fighter. Them being some tough mofos, they're not going to be satisfied until every molecule within their bodies are gone. But if you take into consideration supplemental abilities, broly has a seemingly endless supply of ki and his powers enhance as a fight drags on.



Uh, no. First of all, stop trying to make it sound as is anyone and everyone in DBZ can bust planets with ease, because they can't. Only the characters from Kid Buu's level and higher can casually destroy planets.

Furthermore, galaxy busting is way out of DBZ's league. Broly destroying the galaxy is a massive inconsistency with the power we actually saw him display, and he never even uses star busting energy in his battles. Dragon Ball characters remain at planet busting level.

Also, you're using a no limits fallacy by claiming that Broly has an endless supply of Ki. You really think that he could keep fighting forever? Pure nonsense.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> I'm not one to vote for Broly, but for lack of debaters, I'll have to keep this going.
> 
> You can see the destruction of that whole galaxy happening in mere seconds. One second the galaxy is whole, the next it's being disintegrated over a length of about 6 seconds. After that, King Kai says he felt a galaxy being destroyed. You can see it being destroyed in quite literally seconds. So where do you get the idea it took any longer?



The fact that it was rotating. Which would take millions of years, unless the galaxy was spinning at FTL speeds. Like I said, nonsensical.

Anyway, OP said the strongest version of Doomsday, which is Gog Wars Doomsday.

This guy was defeating multiple skyfathers easily.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

yuuji sakurai said:


> Found that on the dc database. so if all else fails it will be a fist fight and I'm more than confident that broly possesses a strength on doomsday's level. considering that some of the saiyans have literally given masses of land but a flick for them to collapse. if that fails, broly better caresse the dragonballs and pray for a miracle.



No, just no. 

Doomsday is strong enough to fight Supes. Broly isn't even on that level.


----------



## Way-Man (Aug 13, 2009)

Hulk solos.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Way-Man said:


> Hulk solos.



No he doesn't.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 13, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> No, just no.
> 
> Doomsday is strong enough to fight Supes. Broly isn't even on that level.


actually, i'm not so sure of that. The first doomsday vs Superman fight, superman got KO's by a gas mane explosion, and at that point in time, if Superman fought broly, he'd take it up the butt. Nowadays may be a different story though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> actually, i'm not so sure of that. The first doomsday vs Superman fight, superman got KO's by a gas mane explosion, and at that point in time, if Superman fought broly, he'd take it up the butt. Nowadays may be a different story though.



The OP stated that this was the strongest DD. The strongest DD was fighting several Gogs, which are skyfathers.

He has no trouble with Broly. 

Besides, that was a long time ago. The strength of both DD and Superman have improved.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah, i know.  But I stopped reading after Our World's at War.


----------



## Way-Man (Aug 13, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> The OP stated that this was the strongest DD. The strongest DD was fighting several Gogs, which are skyfathers.
> 
> He has no trouble with Broly.
> 
> Besides, that was a long time ago. The strength of both DD and Superman have improved.


Doomsday is no longer on Superman's level.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Way-Man said:


> Doomsday is no longer on Superman's level.



He fought two Supermen. I think he's on Superman's level.

Besides, he was fighting several Gogs who are skyfather beings and this is DD at his strongest.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 13, 2009)

Doomsday is like my fav DC character.


----------



## saito88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hulk solos Hands Down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl @ DB being able to bust galaxies and Broly being on the same strength-level as Supes or DD.



in the movie Broly busted a galaxy. therefore he is a galaxy buster.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2009)

That's okay, DD fought several Skyfather level beings anyway. Not that Brolly is a Galaxy buster anyway.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That's okay, DD fought several such characters at once. Not that Brolly is a Galaxy buster anyway.



oh my god. What how is it so hard to understand he is a galaxy buster? he busted a galaxy. therefore he is a galaxy buster.  I don't see the difficulty here.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2009)

The fact that it's an inconsistency?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 13, 2009)

It is inconsistent, but if we used Broly prime (IE, only his highest showings) wouldn't that be included.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2009)

How did he destroy that Galaxy? It was never explained,generic ki blast? Some special tech he never used again? It was never explained. We know how Roshi busted the moon atleast.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, i've done alot of thinking on it, and the only one that doesn't involve Broly being massively faster than light involves a big-arse ki blast. Its either that or he used something similar to Buu's genocide blast.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2009)

That would make his attacks FTL, if they atleast showed it as in what he did I guess it could be used but they did'nt.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

The way it looked like was that Broly's ki alone was enough to overwhelm that galaxy. Something like 10000 x Aizen.

What about Hulk? Are you telling me he's another Kenpachi in this fight?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 13, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That would make his attacks FTL, if they atleast showed it as in what he did I guess it could be used but they did'nt.



They showed one of his attacks as FTl (blew up a planet in less than a second. But anyway, i'm not saying we uses the galaxy feat in this fight. I'm just saying he could be considered a galaxy buster by the most linient rules.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

I had come up with 3 possible explanations a to how a de-powered Brolly did that to the South Galaxy, and the first two involve being billions of times lightspeed for either himself or his attacks and giving him unprecedented sensing abilities (to lock onto trillions of stars and planets and destroy them). The third was most likely: He launched an attack close to the core of the galaxy and the resulting blast wave ripped through the whole galaxy, destroying most of it and only leaving a few scattered, ruined planets on the outer edges of the galaxy (as shown when Goku was using IT to travel from the North Galaxy to the South and only discovered a few ruined worlds still giving off Brolly's Super Saiyan energy signature).


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

thats actually what I thought. the galaxy was shattered because the center was destroyed causing a shatter like effect ( like if something hard hits a windshield and gets stuck in it, cracks come out from the impact site) so the outermost planets and stuff were still there.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't see why broly cannot 1 shot doomsday however. Cooler's death bomb destroyed the sun, broly is an insane amount of times stronger than Cooler.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2009)

When did Cooler destroy the sun? he never did that in any of the movies he was in, especially not as Metal Cooler his strongest version.



> The way it looked like was that Broly's ki alone was enough to overwhelm that galaxy. Something like 10000 x Aizen.
> 
> What about Hulk? Are you telling me he's another Kenpachi in this fight?



10,000XAizen=Galaxy buster? I'm a Bleach fan and even I know this is stupid, no Hulk is not fodder here.



> I don't see why broly cannot 1 shot doomsday however. Cooler's death bomb destroyed the sun, broly is an insane amount of times stronger than Cooler.



[IMG=Please interpret the rasengan however you wish ^/_\^]http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs46/i/2009/225/a/0/Hinata_Hyuuga_commission_by_Arya_Aiedail.jpg[/IMG]

Miss the part where the strongest DD fought mulitple such beings eh?.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Cooler threatened to at the end of "Cooler's Revenge" as he was heading straight for it while being pushed back by Goku's Kamehameha. He got trapped between the sun and his own attack. He was like "Well if I can't destroy the earth, I'll destroy the sun instead and let them freeze to death in darkness..." and then he realized exactly where he was heading.


----------



## Norrin04 (Aug 13, 2009)

When did Cooler's death bomb destroy the sun,I remember it going in blowing up but the Sun wasn't destroyed.I know he threatened it but that's kind of like Cell claiming to destroy the Solar System.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 10,000XAizen=Galaxy buster? I'm a Bleach fan and even I know this is stupid, no Hulk is not fodder here.



Uhhhh, no. I'm saying, like Aizen was able to overwhelm Grimmjow with his reiatsu, Broly mightve done the same to put out that galaxy.

Honestly, understand the use of comparisons.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> oh my god. What how is it so hard to understand he is a galaxy buster? he busted a galaxy. therefore he is a galaxy buster.  I don't see the difficulty here.



He still gets raped


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Kenpachi and Broly will fall first, and the battle between Doomsday and Hulk will end up either way. I remember a Doomsday vs. Hulk battle was done before, and their was no real winner.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Brolly's FTL. I don't see Dday touching him, much less really hurting him without getting blown away a few hundred times over. Kenpachi has no place here. Brolly takes this by himself and Hulk just fights eternally with Dday.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen you obviously dont know what you are talking about


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

I quite do. Dday has never shown FTL speed nor lightspeed for that matter and 90% of Superman's battles are never even at lightspeed. DC dumbs down the fights and most of the battles with Dday are barely even done at mach speeds, let alone lightspeed.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Broly and Hulk seem to be a good matchup. I wonder what would happen if Juggernaut was involved, tha would be interesting


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

Lawl Raigen you obviously dont know what DD at his strongest is capable of doing


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Getting sent to the end of time to never come back. Do you know what Brolly can do at his stronger? There's no answer because Brolly's power increases *indefinitely*.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA indefinitely oh really?

As opposed to DD who was actually proven that only the end of time can kill him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Broly and Hulk seem to be a good matchup. I wonder what would happen if Juggernaut was involved, tha would be interesting



Broly would get raped.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

juggernaut rapes everyone for lulz.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Juggernaut's even slower than the rest. Still can't touch Brolly.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

DOesn't juggernaut have like..... infinite momentum?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

No. Just no one can stop him once he gets good forward momentum.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 13, 2009)

There was a thread on the DBZverse vs Juggernaut a while back. The general conclusion was that the DBZverse couldn't hurt him at all, but Juggs would be too slow to catch any of them.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> No. Just no one can stop him once he gets good forward momentum.



then that is infinite momentum as nothing can slow him down.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2009)

Unless you're equal to or above Cyttorak in power there is really not much you can do.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> then that is infinite momentum as nothing can slow him down.



It doesn't mean he can continually move faster and faster and faster. Juggs is only about bullet-time. He's not that fast.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

infinite momentum doesn't mean infinite speed. it CAN mean either infinite speed, infinite mass.... so its more like he's infinite mass than infinite speed.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Unstoppable momentum =/= infinite speed


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

You keep talking nonsense. Brolly hates learning.


----------



## Darth (Aug 13, 2009)

Isn't Doomsday like.. Slow?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Isn't Doomsday like.. Slow?



No he isn't.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Isn't Doomsday like.. Slow?





This was the best response in this entire thread lol.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> This was the best response in this entire thread lol.



It made me laugh.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 13, 2009)

How did Juggs get thrown into the mix?


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

lol I was just wondering 

So, what's the majority saying? Doomsday or the other guys?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Since Dday only needs to die once for Team 1 to win, then it's obvious that DD loses. He's against a Galaxy buster, a guy with infinite strength, and a crazy mo'fo who I'd say is still faster than Doomsday if the weakest of the group.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Since Dday only needs to die once for Team 1 to win, then it's obvious that DD loses. He's against a Galaxy buster, a guy with infinite strength, and a crazy mo'fo who I'd say is still faster than Doomsday if the weakest of the group.



No, just no.

Dday's power works by dying, he should be able to come back again after he dies. 

And for the last time, Broly is not a galaxy buster! 

 at Kenpachi being faster then Dday.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

It shows the galaxy going in the first few seconds of the movie. That already proved it. Regardless of what Dday does after death, the fact remains is they only need to kill him *once* to win the fight. It could take Dday days or even months to revive. It's a TKO. And by the time he revives, Hulk will be even stronger and Brolly will be even more powerful.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> It shows the galaxy going in the first few seconds of the movie. That already proved it. Regardless of what Dday does after death, the fact remains is they only need to kill him *once* to win the fight. It could take Dday days or even months to revive. It's a TKO. And by the time he revives, Hulk will be even stronger and Brolly will be even more powerful.





Narcissus said:


> Uh, no. First of all, stop trying to make it sound as is anyone and everyone in DBZ can bust planets with ease, because they can't. Only the characters from Kid Buu's level and higher can casually destroy planets.
> 
> Furthermore, galaxy busting is way out of DBZ's league. Broly destroying the galaxy is a massive inconsistency with the power we actually saw him display, and he never even uses star busting energy in his battles. Dragon Ball characters remain at planet busting level.
> 
> Also, you're using a no limits fallacy by claiming that Broly has an endless supply of Ki. You really think that he could keep fighting forever? Pure nonsense.





Endless Mike said:


> The fact that it was rotating. Which would take millions of years, unless the galaxy was spinning at FTL speeds. Like I said, nonsensical.
> 
> Anyway, OP said the strongest version of Doomsday, which is Gog Wars Doomsday.
> 
> This guy was defeating multiple skyfathers easily.



Both of these posts explained why Broly busting a galaxy is wrong. We don't know how he did or how long it really took. So STFU about Broly busting galaxies.

DDday can regenerate from nothing quickly. It won't take him that long to regenerate.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

We know exactly how long it took, because the movie showed it. It took like 7 seconds total. That's it. They didn't say hours, or days or weeks or months. It just showed it happening, and what it showed was a galaxy disappearing in 7 seconds. So quit whining about it. The proof is right there. Do you need to look at it again? Is it so difficult to understand the concept of time in that course of events? You can look at the stream of the video. From 0:11sec to 0:17sec. Please tell me where the confusion in time is, given that King Kai's reaction was *immediate*.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-nnQhulr7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> We know exactly how long it took, because the movie showed it. It took like 7 seconds total. That's it. They didn't say hours, or days or weeks or months. It just showed it happening, and what it showed was a galaxy disappearing in 7 seconds. So quit whining about it. The proof is right there. Do you need to look at it again? Is it so difficult to understand the concept of time in that course of events? You can look at the stream of the video. From 0:11sec to 0:17sec. Please tell me where the confusion in time is, given that King Kai's reaction was *immediate*.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-nnQhulr7o[/YOUTUBE]



It's an inconsistencey because if Broly could just bust galaxies like that, why didn't bust the Milky Way Galaxy when they where fighting in it.

Like EM said, it also doesn't make sense.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe cuz he wanted to relish in killing Karkarot 

And also PIS


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

Broly wanted to drag the fight out because he remembered what Goku did when they were little.


----------



## Takuza (Aug 13, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> It's an inconsistencey because if Broly could just bust galaxies like that, why didn't bust the Milky Way Galaxy when they where fighting in it.
> 
> Like EM said, it also doesn't make sense.



And Doomsday is a planet buster, so why doesn't he just bust the planet?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

1st appearance: Under Paragus' control most of the movie and was just focused on beating up Goku and torturing him. Brolly's sadistic Him not nuking the galaxy right off is PIS.

2nd appearance: Broly, 2nd coming. It's a 40min movie. First few minutes is just showing him landing on earth wounded and then gets frozen, fast-forward to 7yrs later with Goten, Trunks and Videl searching out the Dragonballs. The next 15min is of them messing around and saving a village from a dinosaur. Brolly wakes up after Goten's crying episode (cause he's a brat) and about 20min does any real fighting start. To which he's still just warming up after being frozen for 7yrs and his entire focus is finding Goku and tormenting him. He finds Goten, who looks like Goku and smacks around him and Trunks for a while before Gohan shows up. Most of Brolly's lines in the movie are just him saying "Kakarott"

Point: The only thing keeping Brolly from just nuking galaxies to kill everyone is PIS/CIS. Cause otherwise he'd have just killed everyone, destroyed the galaxy and moved on. That'd be the end of the movie, end of the series, end of everything. But since he's the Villain, he can't win or just kill everyone off. Thus, PIS/CIS to keep Brolly from insta-raping everything and Plot-Device for heroes to actually beat him.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 13, 2009)

DDay won't even be killed. He's gone toe-to-toe with Superman, destroyed Darkseid in 4 punches, made a fool out of the Radiant, and recently survived a beatdown by 2 Superman's (was only KO'd).

Now first off, cut all of that infinite power bullshit. 1)It's a no limits fallacy, 2) His best showing put him a little bit above SSJ2 Adult Gohan, the weakest SSJ2 there is. His amount of power turned into garbage half way through the Buu saga.

Second off, his galaxy busting feat is completely inconsistent. Broly never even came close to that amount of power a second time. That means it's trash. It's worse then trash. It's Rhyno Diarrhea. That feat is about as good as Roshi's moon busting feat. Want to argue? Okay, prove to me that a SSJ2 can galaxy bust, then you'll have half of an argument.

Alright now that we have that out of the way, what you need to do is prove that Broly can match Superman. Then I may concede. Start...NOW!

(BTW, if you mention Broly's infinite power, or his fucking galaxy busting Rhyno Runs, the Red to Green translation will look something like, "I'm a 13 year old kid who talks out of my ass,")


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Maybe cuz he wanted to relish in killing Karkarot
> 
> And also PIS



It's still inconsisent with what we've seen Broly do.



Shoddragon said:


> Broly wanted to drag the fight out because he remembered what Goku did when they were little.



Good for Broly. I hope he remembers that when Doomsday dismembers him.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 13, 2009)

He may have wanted Goku to die slowly, but that's no excuse for him in the second movie when he fought Gohan. (Goku was dead at that time too, if that means anything).


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Kisame the Shark said:


> It's still inconsisent with what we've seen Broly do.



Inconsistent would be something like a retcon. This was a PIS, like Pein nukes a village, but gets pwned by Rasengan to the gut.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Inconsistent would be something like a retcon. This was a PIS, like Pein nukes a village, but gets pwned by Rasengan to the gut.



WTF

During all the fights Broly had, he never used any type of power that would suggest that he can galaxy-bust.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Doomsday fails to even have the speed enough to notice that Brolly landed a few thousand blows in his face and sent him hurtling into space. And I don't give a damn if people claim Dday can planet-bust. It means shit. Brolly survived that shit when he was an *infant*. Brolly's character is not inconsistent with what he can do. As I said before, Paragus was controlling Brolly for a good deal of the movie, which means he ordered Brolly to destroy most of the South Galaxy. And Brolly, in his psuedo-SS form, did exactly that. Why? Because he was told to. He wasn't acting out his sadistic nature because the control Circlet Paragus put on him keeps Brolly under his control. A control that ultimately failed when Goku arrived. 

Brolly has the power to destroy a galaxy. It's undeniable. It's simply that his sadistic nature prevents him from doing that just for the hell of it. He torments people, batters them and beats them into the ground with overwhelming force. Brolly is all about showing you how utterly worthless and pathetic you are before him. And it's all because he *IS* the *Legendary Super Saiyan*. Vegeta shit his pants upon realizing the gravity of the situation and the truth of who Brolly was.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> WTF
> 
> During all the fights Broly had, he never used any type of power that would suggest that he can galaxy-bust.



It was explained above why that is so, not my problem if you cant see that.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Doomsday fails to even have the speed enough to notice that Brolly landed a few thousand blows in his face and sent him hurtling into space.*I guess Superman's speed is nothing then* And I don't give a damn if people claim Dday can planet-bust. It means shit. Brolly survived that shit when he was an infant.*Good he lived to die at the hands of DDay then* Brolly's character is not inconsistent with what he can do. As I said before, Paragus was controlling Brolly for a good deal of the movie,*So? He wasn't restricted in the second movie* which means he ordered Brolly to destroy most of the South Galaxy. And Brolly, in his psuedo-SS form, did exactly that. Why? Because he was told to. He wasn't acting out his sadistic nature because the control Circlet Paragus put on him keeps Brolly under his control. A control that ultimately failed when Goku arrived. *I don't see how that matters, but thanks for sharing*
> 
> Brolly has the power to destroy a galaxy. It's undeniable.*Ask the meta-battledome* It's simply that his sadistic nature prevents him from doing that just for the hell of it. He torments people, batters them and beats them into the ground with overwhelming force. Brolly is all about showing you how utterly worthless and pathetic you are before him. *Cool. Thanks for the breakdown on Broly's character.*And it's all because he IS the Legendary Super Saiyan.*Ohhhhhhh, I see now. He's the Legenday Super Sayin. Of course. Now I see. Yup, DDay doesn't stand a chance* Vegeta shit his pants upon realizing the gravity of the situation and the truth of who Brolly was.*Vegeta has to wear diapers because of the amount of times he shits his pants in the series.*


..........


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Good lord, stop wanking DBZ!


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Me, or Raizen? 

I didnt think i was wanking...


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

They're just whining cause they know Doomsday can't win and just have a general dislike of DBZ in general. Most people do. And frankly any match involving DC vs DBZ turns into a flamewar.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Me, or Raizen?
> 
> I didnt think i was wanking...



Both of you.



Raigen said:


> They're just whining cause they know Doomsday can't win and just have a general dislike of DBZ in general. Most people do. And frankly any match involving DC vs DBZ turns into a flamewar.



No it's because DBZ wankers like you and Moses that these topics turn into flamewars. DDay at his strongest was fighting Skyfathers. Broly won't do shit to him.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 13, 2009)

DBZ is one of my favorite things ever.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

MrChubz said:


> DBZ is one of my favorite things ever.



I like DBZ.

The fanwank is terrible though.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

This coming from a Zatanna (DC) fan.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Both of you.



....

Honestly, what have I said that's wanking? I'm merely going by what was shown in the clip, which was Broly decimating a Galaxy, and basing my argument off that. Honestly, if you cant handle people disagreeing with you, you shouldnt be here.

Since the general consensus if Doomsday will win, I'm going to help prove the underdog.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> This coming from a Zatanna (DC) fan.



This coming from a DBZ fan. 



Cubey said:


> ....
> 
> ....the ignorance levels are over 9000.
> 
> ...



I can handle people disagreeing with me. However I hate fanwank. It's one of the worst things in the OBD.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm the ultimate DBZ fan,. and i think some versions of Doomsday would rape, athough some wouldn't


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> This coming from a DBZ fan.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle people disagreeing with me. However I hate fanwank. It's one of the worst things in the OBD.



And I'm fanwanking HOW exactly  Doomsday might beat Broly, but with Hulk with him, he cant. That is the core of my argument. Now, is that fanwank?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> This coming from a DBZ fan.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle people disagreeing with me. However I hate fanwank. It's one of the worst things in the OBD.



you can NEVER stop fanwank. like people think kyuubi could solo the OP and Bleach verses. Or people thinking Goku could beat superman ( , this is more common than you think).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gog Wars Doomsday is the most powerful version of DD and the one being used here. He was fighting multiple skyfathers in that version, which completely and utterly shits on anything the other three have done. They die and Doomsday wins, so enough already. It doesn't really matter what the fuck happened to regular Doomsday because that's not the one fighting here.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 13, 2009)

Hulk could be considered Fodder to Broly. he's  one of the most inconsitent comic book character i know


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Broly is just fodder. He gets raped.
> 
> This mainly comes down to DD and Hulk.
> 
> Thinking that Broly can beat DD is an insult to Doomsday.



He had a pretty good repertoire in DBZ.

Maybe I SHOULDVE put Juggernaut in this.



> Yeah, people on Mangafox think all of those things.



Dont even get me started on those dumbfucks.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Juggernaut steps in, Dday can't do shit. 8th Day Juggernaut, Dday gets crammed into a black hole. Trion-Juggernaut, Dday begs to be put back at the end of time. Juggernaut is just rape. Why?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Hulk could be considered Fodder to Broly. he's  one of the most inconsitent comic book character i know



No, just no.

Hulk would easily rape Broly.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> No, just no.
> 
> Hulk would easily rape Broly.



How? Hulk is maybe sonic speed. Brolly is FTL. Brolly beats him so hard and so fast it's not funny. Hulk's strength feats are higher, but they mean nothing to a guy who can nuke a galaxy and who blew up a planet just to be cruel to a bunch of people to whom Paragus had enslaved.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk9xdV4ubgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> How? Hulk is maybe sonic speed. Brolly is FTL. Brolly beats him so hard and so fast it's not funny. Hulk's strength feats are higher, but they mean nothing to a guy who can nuke a galaxy and who blew up a planet just to be cruel to a bunch of people to whom Paragus had enslaved.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk9xdV4ubgQ[/YOUTUBE]



 at Broly being FTL.

Hulk has hypersonic jumping speed. He can just jump and grab Broly, slam the guy to the ground and pulverize him. 

Broly can't nuke a galaxy. His highest showings are Planet-busting/star-busting.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> at Broly being FTL.
> 
> Hulk has hypersonic jumping speed. He can just jump and grab Broly, slam the guy to the ground and pulverize him.
> 
> *Broly can't nuke a planet. His highest showings are Planet-busting/star-busting.*



what kind of contradiction is this? anyway broly effortlessly if it was broly vs the hulk, broly blows up the planet.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Broly *can't nuke a planet.* His highest *showings are Planet-busting*/star-busting.



Kind of contradictory, isnt it?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> what kind of contradiction is this? anyway broly effortlessly if it was broly vs the hulk, broly blows up the planet.



I edited my post. If Broly blows up the planet, Hulk survives and kills Broly



Cubey said:


> Kind of contradictory, isnt it?



I was typing fast, so I messed up.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

scan of hulk surviving the destruction of a planet.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

In World War Hulk, didnt he survive the destruction of that gladiator planet?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> scan of hulk surviving the destruction of a planet.







Blackbolt's (The guy in black) scream can destroy solar-systems. The Blackbolt was a skrull, but he still survived Blachbolt's scream. 

I can find better scans if this isn't good enough for you.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Skrull = Fail

And that was World War Hulk. Either way, wasn't the real Black Bolt so it doesn't matter. Besides, everyone forgets Z-fighters were planet-busting by Saiyan Saga. They're multitudes of levels beyond that now.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Skrull = Fail
> 
> And that was World War Hulk. Either way, wasn't the real Black Bolt so it doesn't matter. Besides, everyone forgets Z-fighters were planet-busting by Saiyan Saga. They're multitudes of levels beyond that now.



No they're not. The Z-Fighters stayed at planet-busting.

Oh well. It doesn't matter. I have several scans of him surviving nukes and other explosives.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

So despite the fact their powers/abilities have increased by leaps and bounds since then and even the basic multiplication of becoming a Super Saiyan increases all of their powers 3-4x's you're claiming that they *didn't* get any strong or faster throughout the entire series?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> So despite the fact their powers/abilities have increased by leaps and bounds since then and even the basic multiplication of becoming a Super Saiyan increases all of their powers 3-4x's you're claiming that they *didn't* get any strong or faster throughout the entire series?



They got stronger and faster, but they still stayed at planet-busting.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, in the Frieza saga, they had already started planet-busting. It really isnt hard to imagine Broly crushing a galaxy now.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

So, they far surpass planet-busting force and their best efforts are just...planet-busting? 

Yeah, no sense there. Either way Brolly showed Galaxy-busting, Cooler threatened star-busting, and King Vegeta (anime flashback) destroyed 3 planets at once. By your logic Saiyan Saga Vegeta can beat SS2 Gohan cause they both "can only planet-bust"


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Oh yeah, in the Frieza saga, they had already started planet-busting. It really isnt hard to imagine Broly crushing a galaxy now.



Broly was non-canon. DBZ never went beyond planet busting. 



Raigen said:


> So, they far surpass planet-busting force and their best efforts are just...planet-busting?
> 
> Yeah, no sense there. Either way Brolly showed Galaxy-busting, Cooler threatened star-busting, and King Vegeta (anime flashback) destroyed 3 planets at once. By your logic Saiyan Saga Vegeta can beat SS2 Gohan cause they both "can only planet-bust"



You're basing character's overall strength on their destructive capacity. Broly didn't show galaxy-busting. King Vegeta destroying those 3 planets were non-canon, since it was in the anime only.

Please just stop with Broly galaxy-busting Raigen.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Broly was non-canon. DBZ never went beyond planet busting.



What does plot relevancy have to do with his busting?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> What does plot relevancy have to do with his busting?



Nothing. I was just stating that Broly is non-canon. Show me *how* he busted the galaxy and then I will believe you.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Nothing. I was just stating that Broly is non-canon. Show me *how* he busted the galaxy and then I will believe you.



What does it matter how? The point is he technically busted a galaxy.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Why since it was plainly obvious what happened and it occurred within the movie. You can't say "he didn't do it" when it was plainly fricken obvious that's exactly what he did. The movie showed it, the Narrator said it, and King Kai repeated it. 

A lot of people like to take time to calculate speed and strength of characters shown and people trust that to a degree. DBZ gave us numbers up to the end of the Freeza Saga. Vegeta's 18,000PL was enough to planet-bust in Saiyan Saga. Freeza's base form was around 550,000. Freeza had over 30x the destructive force that Vegeta had then. And Vegeta only put out all his force to overcome Goku and force Goku to take the hit.

If we went by the anime with the showing of King Vegeta (who also had a PL of 18,000), without any real resistance to the attack he could destroy 3 planets in one attack. Look at 2:57sec into this AMV. Because I can't remember the exact episode that clip was from.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpzotwHZqFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> What does it matter how? The point is he *technically* busted a galaxy.



*Technically*

It matters because we don't know how long it takes for his technique to work, how he did it, or how long it took.

It's also inconsistent from what we've seen from Broly.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

Brolly has 2 appearances. It's not inconsistent. Regardless of how you think it did or didn't happen, the fact remains he did it in a *De-Powered* form.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Why since it was plainly obvious what happened and it occurred within the movie. You can't say "he didn't do it" when it was plainly fricken obvious that's exactly what he did. The movie showed it, the Narrator said it, and King Kai repeated it.
> 
> A lot of people like to take time to calculate speed and strength of characters shown and people trust that to a degree. DBZ gave us numbers up to the end of the Freeza Saga. Vegeta's 18,000PL was enough to planet-bust in Saiyan Saga. Freeza's base form was around 550,000. Freeza had over 30x the destructive force that Vegeta had then. And Vegeta only put out all his force to overcome Goku and force Goku to take the hit.
> 
> ...



I never said that he didn't do it. It was obvious that he did it. We just don't know how he did it or how long it took. 

Like I said earlier, that was anime-only. King Vegeta never did that in the manga so it's non-canon.



Raigen said:


> Brolly has 2 appearances. It's not inconsistent. Regardless of how you think it did or didn't happen, the fact remains he did it in a *De-Powered* form.



Good for Broly. It is inconsistent though. Broly in his other forms never showed the type of power his de-powered form showed. It makes no sense.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I never said that he didn't do it. It was obvious that he did it. We just don't know how he did it or how long it took.
> 
> Like I said earlier, that was anime-only. King Vegeta never did that in the manga so it's non-canon.
> 
> ...



broly being non-canon doesn't matter. king vegeta easily destroyed 3 planets. Broly is thousands of times stronger than king vegeta. therefore, galaxy busting isn't that far off and he already busted a galaxy. your denying what clearly exists.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 13, 2009)

The destruction of the attack lasted about 7sec. How long does it take to charge is what you're asking, and there's no telling. Going by Manga standards, he could charge it in scant seconds at his level. Freeza Saga Vegeta charged up a planet-busting blast in an instant and lobbed it at Freeza who punted it into space. 




Brolly was at Psuedo-SS1 form when he wrecked the South Galaxy. Basically an incomplete SS1 state.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 13, 2009)

How much fucking common sense do you need to realize that Brolly’s galaxy buster is completely inconsistent with the power he has shown in battle, which has only been planet busting at best.

And DBZ characters have only busted planets. Stop trying to give them feats they don’t have and stop the wank. They are planet busters and nothing beyond.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> broly being non-canon doesn't matter. king vegeta easily destroyed 3 planets. Broly is thousands of times stronger than king vegeta. therefore, galaxy busting isn't that far off and he already busted a galaxy. your denying what clearly exists.



It's non-canon. That means it's not canon, which means you can't use it in the battledome. We still have no idea how he busted a galaxy or how long it took.



Raigen said:


> The destruction of the attack lasted about 7sec. How long does it take to charge is what you're asking, and there's no telling. Going by Manga standards, he could charge it in scant seconds at his level. Freeza Saga Vegeta charged up a planet-busting blast in an instant and lobbed it at Freeza who punted it into space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no telling though. So basically we have no idea how he did it, or how long it took. 

Yet when he went into his other forms, he never showed the power needed to destroy a galaxy.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> *Technically*
> 
> It matters because we don't know how long it takes for his technique to work, how he did it, or how long it took.
> 
> It's also inconsistent from what we've seen from Broly.



We saw how long it took, and we've also explained why it isnt inconsistent. Your arguments are getting to be rather cyclic seeing as we've covered this part 5 times already


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubey said:


> We saw how long it took, and we've also explained why it isnt inconsistent. Your arguments are getting to be rather cyclic seeing as we've covered this part 5 times already



Trust me, the entire OBD has covered this more times then you have. I can pull up countless of arguments that prove Broly galaxy-busting is inconsisent.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Yet when he went into his other forms, he never showed the power needed to destroy a galaxy.



Which has already been completely explained by the fact he's twisted and psychotic and brought down by PIS/CIS. Why doesn't Galactus or Odin or The Walker or every galaxy-busting character in all of fiction not just bust galaxies cause they feel like it all the time? PIS/CIS. That's it. That's all it breaks down to. You can't disprove what he did and so attack his reasons for not repeating it. What could he repeat? South Galaxy was already raped and he was just dicking around.

It's like trying to debate Alucard's powers or how strong Majeh is and trying to make them sound weaker than they are because they dick around with their opponents 90% of the time. It's moot. PIS/CIS off, Brolly nukes the galaxy. Period. No getting around it. He takes the Manga-insta-charge and turns the whole galaxy into a fading memory. That's all there is to it.

Also, it's stupid to try and argue a non-canon instance with King Vegeta in the Anime when Brolly is a non-canon character to the Story, thus anything Brolly has done becomes Canon for him only. And any of the characters abilities in the Series from the anime up to the time-line of the Movie instances are counted. Movie 8 (Broly the Legendary Super Saiyan) is Cell Games timelime.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2009)

Narcissus pretty much ended the entire thread.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Which has already been completely explained by the fact he's twisted and psychotic and brought down by PIS/CIS. Why doesn't Galactus or Odin or The Walker or every galaxy-busting character in all of fiction not just bust galaxies cause they feel like it all the time? PIS/CIS. That's it. That's all it breaks down to. You can't disprove what he did and so attack his reasons for not repeating it. What could he repeat? South Galaxy was already raped and he was just dicking around.
> 
> It's like trying to debate Alucard's powers or how strong Majeh is and trying to make them sound weaker than they are because they dick around with their opponents 90% of the time. It's moot. PIS/CIS off, Brolly nukes the galaxy. Period. No getting around it. He takes the Manga-insta-charge and turns the whole galaxy into a fading memory. That's all there is to it.
> 
> Also, it's stupid to try and argue a non-canon instance with King Vegeta in the Anime when Brolly is a non-canon character to the Story, thus anything Brolly has done becomes Canon for him only. And any of the characters abilities in the Series from the anime up to the time-line of the Movie instances are counted. Movie 8 (Broly the Legendary Super Saiyan) is Cell Games timelime.



Even if Broly nukes the galaxy, DDay can just regenerate. 

BTW, it's still inconsisent. If Broly is show strong, he shouldn't have to use this galaxy-busting crap you keep pulling out of your ass.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Trust me, the entire OBD has covered this more times then you have. I can pull up countless of arguments that prove Broly galaxy-busting is inconsisent.



Well, can I get one of these arguments? Just to see what the rest of the OBD has to say about it.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Why do you think all he did was screw around with the Z-fighters? He completely effing raped the entire crew effortlessly. We could calculate and estimate their abilities to about system-busting levels by Cell Games, and Brolly fricken bitchslapped the whole lot of'em. It's that simple. He *did* show how ludicrously strong and powerful he was by completely dominating the most powerful characters in the series, not once but twice in one movie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NahVMeJ9SI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Well, can I get one of these arguments? Just to see what the rest of the OBD has to say about it.



Link removed

Also check this topic. Some people have explained why Broly can't galaxy-bust.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh and if you want a timeframe for how long it took the blast to charge, all you have to work with is the first 10sec before the Galaxy started going "vanish"


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Oh and if you want a timeframe for how long it took the blast to charge, all you have to work with is the first 10sec before the Galaxy started going "vanish"



Check the other posts people have made...


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

It's all biased garbage so there's no point. Everything they try and argue is "speed" which doesn't matter. Destruction took about 7sec, movie started about 10sec before that. Brolly was De-powered when he did it. DBZ characters use Chi/Ki for attacks. Basically everything was answered.

Charge time? 10sec.
How? Chi/life energy
Speed? FTL
Who did it? Brolly

I don't see how it could be any clearer in this instance.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 14, 2009)

Why the fuck am I reading about DBZ wank? I still think DD Takes this.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

VJPholwanna said:


> Why the fuck am I reading about DBZ wank? I still think DD Takes this.




And many would disagree with you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2009)

Biased garbage, lol

As inconsistent as the feat is especially with stars and planets shown in the Southern Galaxy later on into the movie, not to mention that Broly would have had to have been thousands of years old to have destroyed most of the planets in the galaxy itself. 

Aside from your assumptions that he created a blast powerful enough to destroy most of the planets and stars, even though we have no evidence that he had even did that, since we don't even see a blast at all, nothing to back up your assumptions and claims that he is a galaxy buster, aside from being a casual planet buster.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Raigen said:


> It's all biased garbage so there's no point. Everything they try and argue is "speed" which doesn't matter. Destruction took about 7sec, movie started about 10sec before that. Brolly was De-powered when he did it. DBZ characters use Chi/Ki for attacks. Basically everything was answered.
> 
> Charge time? 10sec.
> How? Chi/life energy
> ...



You're the biased one here. You're wanking DBZ.

How many times do I have to say this. Broly's attack was inconsistent, we also don't anything about how he did it. Broly isn't FTL either.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Biased garbage, lol
> 
> As inconsistent as the feat is especially with stars and planets shown in the Southern Galaxy later on into the movie, not to mention that Broly would have had to have been thousands of years old to have destroyed most of the planets in the galaxy itself.
> 
> Aside from your assumptions that he created a blast powerful enough to destroy most of the planets and stars, even though we have no evidence that he had even did that, since we don't even see a blast at all, nothing to back up your assumptions and claims that he is a galaxy buster, aside from being a casual planet buster.



Everything was perfectly explained. You ignoring the explanations given to suit your own self-interests still doesn't make any difference in the face of the fact that Brolly did exactly as the *Narrator* said.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2009)

That debate was just an older version of this. Neither side is winning.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 14, 2009)

Raigen said:


> It's all biased garbage so there's no point. Everything they try and argue is "speed" which doesn't matter. Destruction took about 7sec, movie started about 10sec before that. Brolly was De-powered when he did it. DBZ characters use Chi/Ki for attacks. Basically everything was answered.
> 
> Charge time? 10sec.
> How? Chi/life energy
> ...



Endless Mike cleared this up.



Endless Mike said:


> The fact that it was rotating. Which would take millions of years, unless the galaxy was spinning at FTL speeds. Like I said, nonsensical.
> 
> Anyway, OP said the strongest version of Doomsday, which is Gog Wars Doomsday.
> 
> This guy was defeating multiple skyfathers easily.




The galaxy was spinning. Unless time functions differently, it would take millions or billions of years


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2009)

Even though the narrator was wrong and you seem to be ignoring it, even King Kai was wrong when he had stated that he had completely destroyed the galaxy, blub blub. Try again.


----------



## Zieg (Aug 14, 2009)

Broly wins, his power is *maximum*.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubey said:


> That debate was just an older version of this. Neither side is winning.



Mainly because the DBZ fanboy's don't want to admit that Broly loses. 

This has turned into DDay vs Broly though.



Zieg said:


> Broly wins, his power is *maximum*.



Are you a dupe Zieg?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 14, 2009)

Zieg said:


> Broly wins, his power is *maximum*.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubey said:


> That debate was just an older version of this. Neither side is winning.



Mainly because they argue the same thing over and over and over again even after everything was explained and shown. They keep claiming "Inconsistent!" which has no meaning here. You only use that when a character does something far beyond their ability and doesn't do so again throughout the rest of their career. DC is known for this. They've shown Superman pulling shit beyond his strength level and then show him struggling with things far below what he accomplished before. DC is loaded with inconsistencies. 

Brolly has 2 appearances. There's no inconsistency in his power and it's recognized and confirmed that his power increases continuously while in LSSJ form. Not only was this stated in the movie, but also referenced in every other source concerning him, including background information on him in Bandai's DBZ game series. Most notably in Tenkaichi 3.

Look at the Akira Movie. By the end, Tetsuo with Akira created their own universe. They did it, no two ways about it. Some like to scream inconsistency at it when using them in battles. How can it be inconsistent when there is no later showings of the characters? That was the end of it. There's nothing to contradict it. The same goes for Brolly. Him not killing everything at once was pure PIS/CIS. Trying to say he's weaker in a more powered up form than when he shattered the galaxy is completely retarded. Being in LSSJ would solidify his galaxy-busting status.

Look at any other thread with Brolly. He withstood planet-busting at a day old and traveled at least lightspeed to FTL inside a barrier at that time. His speed is already well established when he was young and trying to claim an attack or blast wave caused by him wouldn't be FTL is completely preposterous. We've seen what shockwaves can do. Hell, even animated DCU has shown such things happening. In fact, look at Superman TAS when Kara (Supergirl) is first found. They showed Krypton exploding and the shockwaves from that devastated the rest of the solar-system which resulted in the annihilation of Kara's race and left their entire world ruined and cracked open.

Now take that image, and magnify the force of the blast a few thousand times. What do you get? Brolly shattering a galaxy.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

Even if Brolly was accepted as a galaxy buster in the OBD (which he isn't) the fact remains that he never even uses star busting energy while fighting.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Mainly because the DBZ fanboy's don't want to admit that Broly loses.



You keep calling me a fanboy though you cant prove Broly didnt bust a galaxy. I dont mind Broly losing, just prove how


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Even if Brolly was accepted as a galaxy buster in the OBD (which he isn't) the fact remains that he never even uses star busting energy while fighting.



but we know WHY he doesn't do that. because he fucking loves causing pain. if shot actually got serious ( he was rapestomping everyone in all 3 movies) he would actually start trying. he EFFORTLESSLY blew up a planet with ease.. for lulz.


----------



## Zieg (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Are you a dupe Zieg?



Nope, just poking fun at the fan boys.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

DBZ'ers are notorious for controlling the AoE of their attacks. Freeza blatantly proved that even in a weakened, beaten condition with one arm, no lower body and a chunk of his head gone, that he could still withstand a planetary explosion at point-blank range. What kind of force do you think is required to hurt these people after that? Mecha-Freeza got outright raped by Mirai Trunks and this was 3yrs before Androids showed up.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

You all wanna know something funny about Raigen's argument? When he first came to the OBD he claimed Samurai Jack shouldn't be allowed his Jump Good feat because we don't see him use it in other episodes. Yet he ignores the fact that Brolly never replicates his galaxy buster. Complete bias, especially considering that we don't even know how Brolly destroyed the galaxy and we actually saw how Jack learned to Jump Good.

All credibility lost, Raigen.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubey said:


> You keep calling me a fanboy though you cant prove Broly didnt bust a galaxy. I dont mind Broly losing, just prove how



I didn't call you a fanboy. Several people have already prove that Broly busting the south galaxy is inconsisent and should not be used as a feat. 



Zieg said:


> Nope, just poking fun at the fan boys.



Good job. Sorry about negging you though.

You had me fooled.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You all wanna know something funny about Raigen's argument? When he first came to the OBD he claimed Samurai Jack shouldn't be allowed his Jump Good feat because we don't see him use it in other episodes. Yet he ignores the fact that Brolly never replicates his galaxy buster. Complete bias, especially considering that we don't even know how Brolly destroyed the galaxy and we actually saw how Jack learned to Jump Good.



And you know why that is? Because Jack has an *Entire Series* where it's never demonstrated again. Brolly has 2 movies, and the 2nd was only 40min long with him only starting anything after about the first 20min. Trying to attack my credibility just shows that you can't argue with me.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You all wanna know something funny about Raigen's argument? When he first came to the OBD *he claimed Samurai Jack shouldn't be allowed his Jump Good feat* because we don't see him use it in other episodes. Yet he ignores the fact that Brolly never replicates his galaxy buster. Complete bias, especially considering that we don't even know how Brolly destroyed the galaxy and we actually saw how Jack learned to Jump Good.
> 
> All credibility lost, Raigen.



I can understand where this is coming from but.... its fucking samurai jack. he is insanely overpowered compared to people from OP or bleach. besides, its not like that much time passed since the jump good episode. training that intense for that amount of time doesn't wear off that fast, and jack would regularly fight robots and such so its not like he wouldn't be jumping. How did that argument not get immediately shot down?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I can understand where this is coming from but.... its fucking samurai jack. he is insanely overpowered compared to people from OP or bleach. besides, its not like that much time passed since the jump good episode. training that intense for that amount of time doesn't wear off that fast, and jack would regularly fight robots and such so its not like he wouldn't be jumping. How did that argument not get immediately shot down?



It's because Jack has a number of one-time feats specifically designed for that episode. Like with the Blind Archers when he uses super-human hearing towards the end to overcome the volleys of arrows and wins. He doesn't show it on that level ever again. And then there's the time when Sumoto, some 700tons, bellyflopped on Jack, and he wasn't squished, but gets hurt tumbling down the side of a mountain a short distance and is routinely cut up by blades. Then there's the episode where Aku sends a Ninja after Jack that can be invisible in the Shadows and Jack, completely wrapping himself in white, can become invisible in Light. Yet another skill/ability that was never shown again throughout the whole of the series.

Jack is given a plot-device ability on an episode-by-episode basis which're then never given again. If you took Jack's consistent feats, he'd be a high-metahuman level swordsman. If you added in all his one-time plot-feats, he'd be completely freakin ridiculous.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I didn't call you a fanboy. Several people have already prove that Broly busting the south galaxy is inconsisent and should not be used as a feat.



So, your turn to prove how DDay wins. This oughta be good


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

Raigen said:


> And you know why that is? Because Jack has an *Entire Series* where it's never demonstrated again. Brolly has 2 movies, and the 2nd was only 40min long with him only starting anything after about the first 20min. Trying to attack my credibility just shows that you can't argue with me.



Okay, so you're admit to being bias then for the charcter you want to win by using double standards. Thank you. Like I said, with Jack, we actually saw him learn to Jump Good and we know how he did it. With Brolly, it's inconsistent and we don't know how he did it.

And you destroyed your own credibility Raigen, not me.



Shoddragon said:


> I can understand where this is coming from but.... its fucking samurai jack. he is insanely overpowered compared to people from OP or bleach. besides, its not like that much time passed since the jump good episode. training that intense for that amount of time doesn't wear off that fast, and jack would regularly fight robots and such so its not like he wouldn't be jumping. How did that argument not get immediately shot down?



It did get shot down, by mutiple posters, myself included. It was truly a sight to behold. Regulars all over the OBD were pulling together to destroy Raigen and another poster named Tyler because they were spouting drivel.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubey said:


> So, your turn to prove how DDay wins. This oughta be good



The fact that he fought several skyfathers should be good enough.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

I have no idea what a skyfather is ! Actually thats not true. Isaw them earlier today.. I just forgot everything about them.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I have no idea what a skyfather is ! Actually thats not true. Isaw them earlier today.. I just forgot everything about them.



Skyfather

And no, Broly isn't a skyfather.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> The fact that he fought several skyfathers should be good enough.



And he deals with Hulk with....

Face it, this is a neverending battle. Doomsday gets immune, Hulk gets angrier.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> The fact that he fought several skyfathers should be good enough.



Not really. Says nothing. Wonder Woman has the powers of multiple gods and gets smacked down regularly. Most of DC's gods and pantheons are rather pathetic aside from the few overpowered beings. It took the entire Greek Pantheon to destroy a magical object, something Odin from the MU could've done on his own.

MU Skyfathers are, in general, a lot more powerful than DC Skyfathers. Also, DC is notoriously inconsistent with the power levels of their characters. It's also why anything concerning the Spectre can't be taken at face value. He pulls one epic feat, then gets knocked on his ass by people who shouldn't even be able to touch him, and then gets de-powered to the point where he can't even act or do anything without a human avatar. It's ridiculous. Spectre should be 2nd only to the Presence, however it's shown that Spectre's power levels fluctuate with how much of a dick the Presence wants to be to him. Spectre can go from multi-galaxy busting and wiping the universe to getting hurt and knocked down by Jobberseid.

It's things like this that just prevent me from enjoying DC comics. I'll stick to JL/U, Superman/Batman TAS, Static Shock, Teen Titans and some of their animated works. I was disappointed at how little screen time Doomsday got in Superman/Doomsday. And what's worse is they basically had Eradicator (the Superman clone) and then didn't take it further with Cyborg-Supes, Superboy and the rest, and they didn't bring Doomsday back for a return fight. Lame.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Skyfather
> 
> And no, Broly isn't a skyfather.



Doomsday wins .


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Not really. Says nothing. Wonder Woman has the powers of multiple gods and gets smacked down regularly. Most of DC's gods and pantheons are rather pathetic aside from the few overpowered beings. It took the entire Greek Pantheon to destroy a magical object, something Odin from the MU could've done on his own.
> 
> MU Skyfathers are, in general, a lot more powerful than DC Skyfathers. Also, DC is notoriously inconsistent with the power levels of their characters. It's also why anything concerning the Spectre can't be taken at face value. He pulls one epic feat, then gets knocked on his ass by people who shouldn't even be able to touch him, and then gets de-powered to the point where he can't even act or do anything without a human avatar. It's ridiculous. Spectre should be 2nd only to the Presence, however it's shown that Spectre's power levels fluctuate with how much of a dick the Presence wants to be to him. Spectre can go from multi-galaxy busting and wiping the universe to getting hurt and knocked down by Jobberseid.
> 
> It's things like this that just prevent me from enjoying DC comics. I'll stick to JL/U, Superman/Batman TAS, Static Shock, Teen Titans and some of their animated works. I was disappointed at how little screen time Doomsday got in Superman/Doomsday. And what's worse is they basically had Eradicator (the Superman clone) and then didn't take it further with Cyborg-Supes, Superboy and the rest, and they didn't bring Doomsday back for a return fight. Lame.



Most DC characters can still rape DBZ characters though. Gog could do that easily. Yeah, DC is inconsisent with the power-levels, that is why you specify which version of a character you're using. 

BTW, Darkseid is a galaxy-buster as a classic.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

As has been said, DBZ character are at best Herald level, and Silver Surfer would still solo their entire verse.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Most DC characters can still rape DBZ characters though. Gog could do that easily. Yeah, DC is inconsisent with the power-levels, that is why you specify which version of a character you're using.
> 
> BTW, Darkseid is a galaxy-buster as a classic.



Not most. Most DC characters would get blitzraped out the ass before even realizing their dead. Gog is a ridiculous reality warping monster. There's no question he'd rape DBZ for that simple fact alone. PC-Darkseid was a galaxy-buster who was FTL to a ludicrous degree and who bitchslapped billions of Daxamites who were all PC-Kryptonian level (which means absolutely freaking overpowered to the umpteenth power). But, after PC came Jobberseid who got shitstomped by people and who didn't even remotely compare to his PC-self. Then, recent years, DC retcons Darkseid's epic-fail as lesser Avatars with the True Darkseid threatening the Omniverse.



> As has been said, DBZ character are at best Herald level, and Silver Surfer would still solo their entire verse.



For 2 reasons.
1: Power Cosmic >>>>>>> Chi. Surfer could absorb their energies and drain it all away, and or/transmute them, and/or dump them in space (Z-fighters can't breath in atmosphere, aside from villains like Freeza, Cell and Buu).
2: Surfer is proven thousands of times FTL. DBZ'ers just don't measure up.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 14, 2009)

If your a galaxy buster,  why would you die when thrown into the sun? Sun is part of a galaxy, right?


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2009)

^ That is the worst logic I have ever seen.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubey said:


> ^ That is the worst logic I have ever seen.



I've seen worse. Worse exists.


----------



## chulance (Aug 14, 2009)

Why are DBZ and Bleach people in a debate against Doomsday!DD owned Superman. Superman can wipe out the DBZverse and Bleachverse at the same time.

Anyway DD owns Hulk due to his adaption.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2009)

Who the hell is arguing for Bleach? The only one arguing for Brolly is Raigen and no DD does not own Hulk, it would most likely be a draw.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubey said:


> ^ That is the worst logic I have ever seen.



Well, if you were gonna destroy a galaxy, you would have to destroy suns too, and if you destroy the sun, you would have to be durable enough to tank the explosion unless your FTL.

Anyways, are you implying Broly is FTL? Because, last time I heard about Broly, he died by getting launched into the sun.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2009)

Indeed durability=/= destructive power, Brolly died in a Sun when he was launched into it and his barrier could'nt survive it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Indeed durability=/= destructive power, Brolly died in a Sun when he was launched into it and his barrier could'nt survive it.



Broly could be a glass cannon.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

meh... who is arguing for bleach? kenpachi couldn't beat ANYONE here.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

Kenpachi kills himself to save everyone else the trouble.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Brolly wasn't just launched into the Sun. He got blown through it by a triple-beam attack from SS2 Goku, SS2 Gohan and SS1 Goten after his attack was interrupted by Trunks and broken through by the Saiyan Trinity, and still Brolly put up a barrier in an instant before the attack hit. An attack that pushed Brolly from the Earth to the Sun in about 3 seconds, making it nearly 167x the speed of light. Brolly got pinned between an astronomical force and a plot-device attack, and the attack punched him through the Sun.

Saying "the sun killed him" is complete and utter bullshit.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok then. He died from the kamehameha. He still died to less than galaxy busters. DD is still gonna kick his ass even if he does bust universes.

Glass cannon.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Again, plot-device. Explains everything. Nothing else could hurt him. This was shown openly in both movies. He got dumped in magma the 2nd time and it did nothing to him. All the Z-fighters are class 100+ bricks and couldn't scratch him without a plot-device and they can dish out forces dozens of times greater than planet-busting going by calculations, and point blank shot from Goku didn't even leave a mark. Other attacks from the rest of the crew didn't even affect him.

Shown, proven. Nothing aside from a plot-device was gonna work on Brolly.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1fmPYvKAxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

Broly did blow up a galaxy, saying that there are mistakes in the depiction of the galaxy or continuity errors is irrelevant, because he was actually shown to do it. The movie characters have better showings than the manga, or even anime.

If CIS is off and he's bloodlusted, Broly would be able to pull out his highest showing attack if he gets the chance. Otherwise, no.





> Saying "the sun killed him" is complete and utter bullshit.



Not really. That's exactly what we saw. Maybe the Kamehameha was mostly responsible, maybe it isn't, but since we can't tell, to make the extra leap of definiteness like that is utter bullshit. Occam's razor.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Fact remains it wasn't just the sun, it was a plot-device attack that did him in. The Sun itself didn't even kill Cooler. It was being trapped between it and Goku's attack that did him in, and he wasn't even completely destroyed or incinerated. Enough of him was left for the leap into Meta-Cooler by assimilating with super-technology. These guys really are that tough. And as shown planet-busting force wasn't even enough to break Brolly's barrier as an infant and the heat-blast caused by planetary explosion exceeds that of the suns surface temperature.

In either case it was Celestial Body + Plot-device attack that beat Brolly, and that's only cause the writers are still spouting obscenities at each-other for making him so absurdly powerful.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

There's NO fact there, you are assuming to make Broly seem better. As for Cooler - the movies aren't exactly consistent to each other, so trying to draw a basis on Broly on something that's almost certainly a different canon is a mistake.

Your basis should only be on the Broly movies themselves, and there is nothing to say that he wouldn't have been killed by the sun's heat and pressure itself.





> And as shown planet-busting force wasn't even enough to break Brolly's barrier as an infant and the heat-blast caused by planetary explosion exceeds that of the suns surface temperature.



Sun's surface temperature, yes, but you're forgetting pressure, which is enormous on the sun. The heat caused by that planetary explosion didn't last long either.

The Kamehameha gave it a hand, but you're downplaying the fact that it was the fucking sun. The fact that he was pushed into a giant ball of nuclear plasma was the main thing that killed him. If he was just pushed through a moon, he'd be still alive, so it was the pressure and heat of the sun were the killer here.

If Broly were to go to the sun in a spaceship, and fly out and stand on it, he wouldn't last long.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

You know Goku survived in a space-suit when close to a star on his way to Namek (anime only) and use his Kamehameha to push himself and his spaceship away from it and its gravitational field. Goku hadn't even completed 100x gravity training yet and wasn't even super saiyan. Brolly with a barrier would not be hurt by the sun itself. Like I said, it was the plot-device attack + sun that did him in. Saying "it was mostly the sun" is absurd.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

> You know Goku survived in a space-suit when close to a star on his way to Namek (anime only) and use his Kamehameha to push himself and his spaceship away from it and its gravitational field. Goku hadn't even completed 100x gravity training yet and wasn't even super saiyan.



Which has nothing to do with a movie it's not even canon to. You might as well be bringing up feats from Barney the dinosaur.




> Like I said, it was the plot-device attack + sun that did him in. Saying "it was mostly the sun" is absurd.



Give me some good compelling evidence that this is the case (and yes, this obviously precludes your earlier posts).


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niy8a20GLEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Broly did blow up a galaxy, saying that there are mistakes in the depiction of the galaxy or continuity errors is irrelevant, because he was actually shown to do it. The movie characters have better showings than the manga, or even anime.
> 
> If CIS is off and he's bloodlusted, Broly would be able to pull out his highest showing attack if he gets the chance. Otherwise, no.



No, you're still ignoring the fact that we have no idea how Broly destroyed the galaxy.Saying he'd be able to pull off something we have no knowledge about in battle is illogical. And there is still the fact that it's inconsistent with the level of power he ever displayed in battle, which is planet busting at best.



Raigen said:


> You know Goku survived in a space-suit when close to a star on his way to Namek (anime only) and use his Kamehameha to push himself and his spaceship away from it and its gravitational field. Goku hadn't even completed 100x gravity training yet and wasn't even super saiyan. Brolly with a barrier would not be hurt by the sun itself. Like I said, it was the plot-device attack + sun that did him in. Saying "it was mostly the sun" is absurd.



So now your using noncaon material to back up your arguments? Either way, Broly died from an attack that was less than star busting or from being thrown into the sun. You can't get around it.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

It's non-canon to the Manga. Brolly is not a manga character. He's an animated movie character that follows the timeline and events of the DBZ anime series. Which makes such instances relevant and your argument moot.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2009)

Well Bio Brolly was defeated by less than a Galaxy buster, continuity...


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Bio-Brolly is a weak-ass clone of Brolly who doesn't even remotely compare to the Original in any aspect. It's not the *Real* Brolly.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

don't even bring up bio broly... he was fucking defeated by water.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

Raigen said:
			
		

> It's non-canon to the Manga. Brolly is not a manga character. He's an animated movie character that follows the timeline and events of the DBZ anime series. Which makes such instances relevant and your argument moot.



The movies follow their OWN canon. Not the one in the anime. Even the continuity between the different movies brings into question their canonical relation to _each other_, which is why using a Cooler feat is questionable.





			
				Narcissus said:
			
		

> No, you're still ignoring the fact that we have no idea how Broly destroyed the galaxy.Saying he'd be able to pull off something we have no knowledge about in battle is illogical. And there is still the fact that it's inconsistent with the level of power he ever displayed in battle, which is planet busting at best.



There are only two options for how Broly destroyed the galaxy, and only a certain timeframe in which it could have happened. It was either Broly's super speed, or a gigantic omnidirectional blast (like Piccolo's in the 23rd Budokai). 

Broly is a _major_ glass canon (not really accurate, but in terms of proportion), who was obviously hindered by CIS and the both movies show him toying with his opponents which he could have dealt with at any time (but no, before you jump in, Raigen, this doesn't invalidate the fact of what could kill/hurt him in the end). 
If you show someone destroying a galaxy, and then have them show no such thing in battle, then the contradiction results in CIS (the movie even supported this with its portrayal of Broly treating it as fun). Therefore, Broly without CIS should have access to this high end feat, since he's not hindered by the desire to cause pain and fuck around.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2009)

> The movies follow their OWN canon. Not the one in the anime. Even the continuity between the different movies brings into question their canonical relation to each other, which is why using a Cooler feat is questionable.



I was joking when I brought up Bio Brolly but this is what I meant.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 14, 2009)

If Doomsday was able to live from a blast from Imperiex then he should tank any attack from Broly, just fine. 




He was nothing more then a skeleton afterwards and he was able to heal afterwards by using Superman's Kryptonian DNA which he gain afterwards.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2009)

Just curious how powerful would that blast be?.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

I've only read the stories where Doomsday kills Superman and Hunter/Prey. I didn't realize he had a skeleton. I'm pretty sure Hunter/Prey shows him to be solid organic cells all the way through with no internal organs.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

never stated or shown. And as I've said numerous times. All they gotta do is kill Dday once for a TKO. It doesn't matter if he can regen and revive later on, the fight would already be over.

As for the movies, they follow the Anime timeline and their own. Cooler arrives Post mecha-Freeza and meta-Cooler is Pre-Android saga. Brolly first appears within the last few days before the Cell Games going by timeline, which is used to gauge the strength of the cast. Brolly's 2nd appearance is Pre-Buu saga and Post Great Saiyaman. It's the few month period before the Tenkaichi tournament and after Videl training with Gohan (as she cut her hair). The movies are just kinda shoved in there.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 14, 2009)

Raigen said:


> It's non-canon to the Manga. Brolly is not a manga character. He's an animated movie character that follows the timeline and events of the DBZ anime series. Which makes such instances relevant and your argument moot.



Where the fuck are you getting this information? There isn't a shred of evidence to say the movies follow the anime canon. This is just pure idiocy on your part.





Genyosai said:


> There are only two options for how Broly destroyed the galaxy, and only a certain timeframe in which it could have happened. It was either Broly's super speed, or a gigantic omnidirectional blast (like Piccolo's in the 23rd Budokai).
> 
> Broly is a _major_ glass canon (not really accurate, but in terms of proportion), who was obviously hindered by CIS and the both movies show him toying with his opponents which he could have dealt with at any time (but no, before you jump in, Raigen, this doesn't invalidate the fact of what could kill/hurt him in the end).
> If you show someone destroying a galaxy, and then have them show no such thing in battle, then the contradiction results in CIS (the movie even supported this with its portrayal of Broly treating it as fun). Therefore, Broly without CIS should have access to this high end feat, since he's not hindered by the desire to cause pain and fuck around.



Okay, so we still don't know any details about how he destroyed the galaxy. It's the reason why you have to assume the methods he used to do it, because you don't know, nor does anyone else. We don't know if he had to charge his ki for a long time to do it, in which case, if he tried this in battle he could very well be killed before launching such an attack. This is why the feat can't be used for battles, because we know next to nothing about it.

And as for CIS holding Broly back, while that is true, it only proves he was much stronger than the DBZ cast, but it doesn't disprove that the galaxy buster was massively inconsistent. Even at the end of the second movie, where he fired an ki blast with the intention to kill everyone, it still wasn't even at star busting level.

BTW, CIS is on unless stated otherwise, so it is on.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 14, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I've only read the stories where Doomsday kills Superman and Hunter/Prey. I didn't realize he had a skeleton. I'm pretty sure Hunter/Prey shows him to be solid organic cells all the way through with no internal organs.



Well he does have adaptive evolution, so that could explain why he no longer has a skellington.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 14, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Just curious how powerful would that blast be?.



It was mention that blast was not at his full power, but a blast like that can destroy a planet, or maybe more then one at once. I doubt Broly would able to live from something Imperiex was able to make Big Bang that destroys and recreates the Universe after restarts the process all over again.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

> We don't know if he had to charge his ki for a long time to do it, in which case, if he tried this in battle he could very well be killed before launching such an attack. This is why the feat can't be used for battles, because we know next to nothing about it.



Do you think there's at least a maximum charge time for the feat, because it's not like he sat there going "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH...." for several hours without anyone feeling this enormous ki building, then he let it loose destroying the galaxy, and King Kai just noticed then?

Even if it took him a year to charge the galaxy destroying blast (which would be orders greater than 100 billion times a star destroying attack) he'd be able to flick out attacks which are like gamma ray bursts as his normal blasts, so
I'll agree that the galaxy buster makes absolutely no fucking sense whatsoever.

Dragonball is hardly alone in this, and it's really hard to tell how to deal with inconsistencies like that, when there is such a lack of common sense going on (it's not even a matter of physics).


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

It took like 2sec for him to whip up a planet-vaping blast. And took no time for generic attacks that knocked the shit out of the Z-crew.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeaaaaaaaaaah... What's your point?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

As I noted earlier, beginning of the movie is like 10sec before the Galaxy starts vanished. best idea of how long the attack was charged for. In any case, Doomsday still isn't touching Brolly and no one has ever even bothered to try and argue that. Brolly is FTL. The final attack on him in his 2nd appearance ultimately proved he could react to an attack that went from the Earth to the Sun in about 3 seconds placing it at near 167x lightspeed. Plus, can Doomsday even fly now? Did he ever evolve the ability to fly? That's something Brolly holds over everyone here. Brolly can travel to other planets under his own power as shown when he was an infant.

It's not really gonna matter if Dday could withstand a planet-buster now when Brolly can sit in the air and charge up a system-buster, multi-system buster and/or the Galaxy Crusher.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2009)

If DD has fought multiple skyfather level beings how is Brolly going to beat him so easily alone? I thought Skyfathers were Galaxy busters themselves like Odin, Satan(Bastard!) to name some.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> If DD has fought multiple skyfather level beings how is Brolly going to beat him so easily alone? I thought Skyfathers were Galaxy busters themselves like Odin, Satan(Bastard!) to name some.



Yeah that's exactly what a Skyfather is.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, apparantly Raigen does'nt.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yes, apparantly Raigen does'nt.



Lol at DDay not being able to fight Broly because he can fly. He fought superman just fine.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

cuase superman was an idiot and didn't instantly toss him into deep space.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

Broly was lacking in the genius department too though. He's no fighting genius like Goku. He just plows into everything.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

You are correct, i was just replying to the fighting superman thing.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, there was a bit where Superman had hold of Doomsday and was trying to fly him out of the atmosphere, but Doomsday kneed or headbutted him or something like that and freed himself from Superman's grip.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't remember if that was in the death of super man. I loved taht comic, but man , that Superman was weak.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> cuase superman was an idiot and didn't instantly toss him into deep space.



DDay can just survive in space.

The dude is a monster.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

I know, but he would be out of the general area till the next Deuc Ex Machina surfaced.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> I know, but he would be out of the general area till the next Deuc Ex Machina surfaced.



I'm pretty sure DDay can just get back to Earth by jumping down there.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

he has to hit something. Could take months, years, decades even before he hists something.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, like I said, Superman tried to throw him into space and failed, so it's easier said than done.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

Z could do it  But anyway, i don't think Supes was going FTL at that time.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

Marvel Skyfathers are Galaxy-busters. DCU Skyfathers are...pansies in comparison. DCU Skyfather is like High Father of the New Gods and he never did anything noteworthy. And calling them a skyfather doesn't mean they come anywhere close to Odin. And if we went by your logic that galaxy-busting = Skyfather, then congratulations because Brolly already accomplished that in a weaker state.

And no, Supes wasn't going FTL when he was going for a space-throw with Doomsday. They effectively make Superman fight like a moron 90% of the time by having fight on equal speed levels with most villains rather than just speedblitzing them to hell.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

Can doomsday beat hulk? Doomsday is pretty much Hulk with spikes and reactive evolution. andd as for the whole skyfather thing, ok, then Broly might lose.
Qué carajo estas haciendo aquí? ¡Largate, cabron!


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

I still support the idea that it would really take someone like Gogeta to give Brolly a real fight, far as DBZ is concerned. (Bandai pretty much hinted to that in the Budokai 3 and Tenkaichi 3 intro sequences).


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

Gogeta would cockstomp broly.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErajR9IWd70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

please don't tell me you plan on using a video game as canon that broly= or > gogeta ?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm saying I agree with it. After all, in Movie 8 it took the combined energies of Goku, Vegeta, Piccolo, Gohan and Mirai Trunks just to hurt Brolly. It was the same thing in 2nd Coming with Goku, Gohan and Goten all having to combine their forces to beat Brolly by trapping him between their attack and the Sun. Every time involved multiple powers working in conjunction. That's essentially what Fusion is. In fact that's how 2nd Coming Should've gone. Gohan and the rest get beat, then Goku gets wished back momentarily as Vegeta comes in, they fuse and then fight Brolly. But no, we got a 40min movie without anything really getting done. And before that was Bojack who was absolute fail.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 14, 2009)

and the opening is awesome.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Genyosai (Aug 15, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I'm saying I agree with it. After all, in Movie 8 it took the combined energies of Goku, Vegeta, Piccolo, Gohan and Mirai Trunks just to hurt Brolly. It was the same thing in 2nd Coming with Goku, Gohan and Goten all having to combine their forces to beat Brolly by trapping him between their attack and the Sun. Every time involved multiple powers working in conjunction. That's essentially what Fusion is.



No, fusion is MULTIPLICATION of the power levels through magical means. The combining of the power levels we see to beat Broly is just ADDITION of the powerlevels. They are just added to each other. Otherwise fusion would have only made Vegito/Gogeta twice as strong as the sum of it's parts.

Goku became at _maximum_ 5 times stronger to beat Broly (and that's just based on the fact that there were 4 giving him life-energy, nevermind the fact that they were weaker and he didn't take all of it), so there's NO way that an actual fusion would even remotely struggle to beat Broly.

A SSJ3 Goku would mold his face.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 15, 2009)

Vegetto stomping Buuhan/Ultimate Buu is proof of how ridiculous fusion's power is. If it were just addition of parts Super Buu+Gohan+Gotenks+Piccolo> Goku+Vegeta.


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, why is Venom in this? Is he the condom


----------



## Vault (Aug 15, 2009)

^ 

:rofl 

I c what you did thar  

Seriously Gogeta is needed to beat Broly  oh really


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 15, 2009)

Seeing as how its a 3 on 1 they win, cause Doomsday is fighting 2 (just counting Brolly and Hulk, cause everyone else is fodder) 1. with a higher destructive capability and 2. one with a seemingly higher defenses.
They own him in the fight, but seeing as how Brolly is on the list, the only way Brolly can put him down for good is to destroy all his cells and so far nothing of that sort has been accomplished yet, even by some of the higher powered DC characters.

EDIT

I looked in the wiki for his stats, but only saw the animated movie version, what is the true extent of the comic version in terms of speed strength etc.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> Seeing as how its a 3 on 1 they win, cause Doomsday is fighting 2 (just counting Brolly and Hulk, cause everyone else is fodder) 1. with a higher destructive capability and 2. one with a seemingly higher defenses.
> They own him in the fight, but seeing as how Brolly is on the list, the only way Brolly can put him down for good is to destroy all his cells and so far nothing of that sort has been accomplished yet, even by some of the higher powered DC characters.
> 
> EDIT
> ...



Broly is only a planet-buster. The galaxy-busting shit was inconsistent as hell. 

Broly couldn't kill Dday even by doing that. He can regenerate from nothing. He doesn't need cells to regenerate. 

DDay fought several Skyfathers, and was fighting Superman who is FTL and class 100.

This basically comes down to DDay vs. Hulk, the rest are fodder.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Broly is only a planet-buster. The galaxy-busting shit was inconsistent as hell.
> 
> Broly couldn't kill Dday even by doing that. He can regenerate from nothing. He doesn't need cells to regenerate.
> 
> ...



He can regen from NOTHING!?!?!
You sure?
I lived my whole childhood thinking he was the Cell of DC.
And we all know that the Galaxy busting crap is a lie.
But, seeing as how I'm a DBZ fanboy, i'll try to argue Brolly's use in the fight.
Couldn't he spam Planet busting attacks at him? They would at least do some damage.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> He can regen from NOTHING!?!?!
> You sure?
> I lived my whole childhood thinking he was the Cell of DC.
> And we all know that the Galaxy busting crap is a lie.
> ...



Yeah, DDay regenerated from nothing after Darkseid fried him with OB. 

The planet-busting attacks would probably hurt DDay, but he can just adapt and become immune to them.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Yeah, DDay regenerated from nothing after Darkseid fried him with OB.
> 
> The planet-busting attacks would probably hurt DDay, but he can just adapt and become immune to them.



How does that work?
Does he have to die from that method before he adapts or does it work midfight?
I read and watched that it is only after he dies.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> How does that work?
> Does he have to die from that method before he adapts or does it work midfight?
> I read and watched that it is only after he dies.



It depends on the attack. If he was hit by the OB, he would die but adapt to it when he comes back. 

If DDay survives the attack, then he can adapt. 

(BTW, I'm trying to tell you all of this stuff before Raigen and his buddies come in and start trying to downplay his powers)


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> It depends on the attack. If he was hit by the OB, he would die but adapt to it when he comes back.
> 
> If DDay survives the attack, then he can adapt.
> 
> (BTW, I'm trying to tell you all of this stuff before Raigen and his buddies come in and start trying to downplay his powers)



So, regardless of the attack he adapts as long as he is hit by it, right?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> So, regardless of the attack he adapts as long as he is hit by it, right?



Yeah.

The only thing that will kill DDay is the end of time.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 15, 2009)

You know what? I bet if this had just been Hulk vs. Doomsday the thread would have only lasted a few pages. But as soon as you bring DBZ into it it starts an 18-page-long shitstorm.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 15, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> You know what? I bet if this had just been Hulk vs. Doomsday the thread would have only lasted a few pages. But as soon as you bring DBZ into it it starts an 18-page-long shitstorm.



LOL, true.
As a fanboy of DBZ, I can honestly tell you that the DBZ-tards find it unbelieveable one of the stronger characters could be beaten.

On topic:
What is DD's, destructive abilities?
Planet, city, Mountain?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> LOL, true.
> As a fanboy of DBZ, I can honestly tell you that the DBZ-tards find it unbelieveable one of the stronger characters could be beaten.
> 
> On topic:
> ...



DDay at his strongest can destroy a planet.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> DDay at his strongest can destroy a planet.



And I can assume this is through brute strength?
Seeing as how I don't recall him having any beams.
If that is through brute power, Brolly could tank that depending on how he takes it, but other wise he makes a nice monkey splat on the universe and DD's gets a nice SSJ wig.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Belly Ranks said:


> And I can assume this is through brute strength?
> Seeing as how I don't recall him having any beams.
> If that is through brute power, Brolly could tank that depending on how he takes it, but other wise he makes a nice monkey splat on the universe and DD's gets a nice SSJ wig.



Yeah brute strength, but DDay can always throw Broly to the sun.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

People are still ignoring the fact that Dday doesn't adapt that fast. He 'dies' and then adapts after regenerating. As I've said time and time again, he only needs to 'die' once for the other team to win as it's a TKO. Reviving hours, days or weeks later isn't gonna change the fact that he was beaten already.

Plus people continue to ignore;
1. Brolly is too fast to be touched by him.
2. Brolly's power increases indefinitely while in LSSJ, so regardless of Dday's "adaption" to the previous force used to kill him, the latter attacks would be considerably stronger.
3. Brolly survived planet-busting as an infant and is multitudes of levels beyond that now. So Dday's "planet-busting" strength isn't enough to put a dent in Brolly.

And yes, this is generally the fate of all DBZ threads. Hours and pages of endless torment and horror because neither side is willing to give in, no matter how well-made the arguments are. Either because information/arguments are ignored entirely, or people attack credibility because they can do nothing else.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Raigen said:


> People are still ignoring the fact that Dday doesn't adapt that fast. He 'dies' and then adapts after regenerating. As I've said time and time again, he only needs to 'die' once for the other team to win as it's a TKO. Reviving hours, days or weeks later isn't gonna change the fact that he was beaten already.
> 
> Plus people continue to ignore;
> 1. Brolly is too fast to be touched by him.
> ...



DDay adapts pretty fast. Did you not see that Darkseid vs. DDay scan? 

1. Superman is faster then Broly. DDay was keeping up with him perfectly.
2. DDay doesn't have to die to adapt from attacks.
3. I doubt Broly is going to survive being tossed in the sun.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> (BTW, I'm trying to tell you all of this stuff before Raigen and his buddies come in and start trying to downplay his powers)





Raigen said:


> People are still ignoring the fact that Dday doesn't adapt that fast. He 'dies' and then adapts after regenerating. As I've said time and time again, he only needs to 'die' once for the other team to win as it's a TKO. Reviving hours, days or weeks later isn't gonna change the fact that he was beaten already.
> 
> Plus people continue to ignore;
> 1. Brolly is too fast to be touched by him.
> ...


Oh shi-
He's here.
Thing is, Broly would be a good match, but after adapting after a certain amount of times he gets outclassed, and this is 100% DD, the same DD that can fight skyfathers.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> DDay adapts pretty fast. Did you not see that Darkseid vs. DDay scan?
> 
> 1. Superman is faster then Broly. DDay was keeping up with him perfectly.
> 2. DDay doesn't have to die to adapt from attacks.
> 3. I doubt Broly is going to survive being tossed in the sun.



Jobberseid is fail. Always has been. You can't take that seriously. 

1. Superman isn't faster than Brolly. It's not proven in any shape/way/form. Supes is lightspeed on Earth at best and 18x-20x lightspeed in space. Brolly reacted and protected himself against an attack that I calculated around 167x lightspeed. Also, Superman a*lmost never* uses his super-speed in battle. And the one time he did against Dday, he completely dominated Dday and DD couldn't even touch Superman.
2. Dday's best durability showing has him about planet-tanking. Brolly exceeds that force a thousand fold. He's gonna die, once or twice at best, but it's gonna happen.
3. Brolly's not gonna get touched nor tossed anywhere. Brolly is class 100+...actually he took class 100+ bricks and effing bitchslapped them like red-headed stepchildren. Also, Brolly can *fly*. Not just that, but fly through space as evidenced as a child. Sun-tossing is not gonna happen. Brolly could knock Dday to the sun, but DD isn't doing it back.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Jobberseid is fail. Always has been. You can't take that seriously.
> 
> 1. Superman isn't faster than Brolly. It's not proven in any shape/way/form. Supes is lightspeed on Earth at best and 18x-20x lightspeed in space. Brolly reacted and protected himself against an attack that I calculated around 167x lightspeed. Also, Superman a*lmost never* uses his super-speed in battle. And the one time he did against Dday, he completely dominated Dday and DD couldn't even touch Superman.
> 2. Dday's best durability showing has him about planet-tanking. Brolly exceeds that force a thousand fold. He's gonna die, once or twice at best, but it's gonna happen.
> 3. Brolly's not gonna get touched nor tossed anywhere. Brolly is class 100+...actually he took class 100+ bricks and effing bitchslapped them like red-headed stepchildren. Also, Brolly can *fly*. Not just that, but fly through space as evidenced as a child. Sun-tossing is not gonna happen. Brolly could knock Dday to the sun, but DD isn't doing it back.



I actually take Darkseid's OB as feats, instead of Broly galaxy-busting. 

1.  Broly is only hypersonic+. Everyone knows that Supes is FTL. He can keep up with the Flash sometimes. Please don't tell me that Broly is faster then the flash.
2. How is Broly going to exceed planet-busting force? Besides, DDay can just adapt to his energy blasts. DDay was also tanking punches from two Supermen. Superman is easily stronger then Broly.
3. DDay is class 100+ too. It's a good thing Broly can fly. That worked well for Superman. DDay can survive being sent to the sun by adapting to the heat.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

1. I've proven their FTL'ness. It's undeniable. A hypersonic attack could not achieve escape velocity and reach another planet in scant seconds.
2. Freeza had 30x the force required for planet-busting in his base form. Brolly fistrapes 100% Freeza. The same Freeza who nuked Planet Vegeta 30yrs prior and who split Namek in two with energy from two fingers. And again you ignore Brolly's a galaxy-buster. PIS/CIS off, he nukes the galaxy.
3. Superman is an idiot fighter. And DBZ'ers have shown themselves capable of halting their inertia and movements by using chi (something Superman lacks). 

Again you continue not to prove anything.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Raigen said:


> 1. I've proven their FTL'ness. It's undeniable. A hypersonic attack could not achieve escape velocity and reach another planet in scant seconds.
> 2. Freeza had 30x the force required for planet-busting in his base form. Brolly fistrapes 100% Freeza. The same Freeza who nuked Planet Vegeta 30yrs prior and who split Namek in two with energy from two fingers. And again you ignore Brolly's a galaxy-buster. PIS/CIS off, he nukes the galaxy.
> 3. Superman is an idiot fighter. And DBZ'ers have shown themselves capable of halting their inertia and movements by using chi (something Superman lacks).
> 
> Again you continue not to prove anything.



Just stop Raigen. Please. 

1. Yet they can't dodge light attacks half the time.
2. So you still think that Superman's punches are weaker then Broly's?
Broly isn't a galaxy-buster. We still don't know how he did it or how long it took for him to use the attack. It's also inconsisent as hell.
3. Superman is actually a great fighter. Superman holds back his true strength, so he doesn't destroy the Earth. He's stated this several times.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Just stop Raigen. Please.
> 
> 1. Yet they can't dodge light attacks half the time.
> 2. So you still think that Superman's punches are weaker then Broly's?
> ...



I can confirm point number 3.
Even in JLU, the animated series he says he holds back, even if it means he will die. Superman can destroy the earth with brute strength I hope you know Raigen.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 15, 2009)

Raigen Class 100=/= 100 tons that's just here in the OBD, it's actually for people like Hulk or Superman who can do physical damage on a planetary scale like move planets or destroy them. Superman being Class 100 is not the same as Brolly being class 100, the gap is massive.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> 1. Yet they can't dodge light attacks half the time.
> 2. So you still think that Superman's punches are weaker then Broly's?
> Broly isn't a galaxy-buster. We still don't know how he did it or how long it took for him to use the attack. It's also inconsisent as hell.
> 3. Superman is actually a great fighter. Superman holds back his true strength, so he doesn't destroy the Earth. He's stated this several times.



1. Progression of series. All attacks by upper-tier cast are FTL after Freeza saga unless deliberately dumbed down (like Cell not-killing Hercule's crew or morons). Trunks showed this with first arrival. He blocked, smacked aside and caught their best stuff effortlessly. He's an insect to Brolly.
2. Galaxy-busting is explained. You refuse to acknowledge those answers. No ones fault but your own. Superman's lifting strength is greater, no one has ever argued that. It just doesn't matter when he can be pegged with dozens or hundreds of planet-vaping blasts at once.
3. Supes holds back his strength, not really his skill. Superman's main focus has *always* been to "must punch harder!" when confronted with a tougher obstacle or foe. That has never changed.



> Raigen Class 100=/= 100 tons that's just here in the OBD, it's actually for people like Hulk or Superman who can do physical damage on a planetary scale like move planets or destroy them. Superman being Class 100 is not the same as Brolly being class 100, the gap is massive.



Class 100 means the user can lift/bench up to 100 tons. We (anyone that is) adds the + as a means of showing that the character indicated has exceeded that. Marvel/DC have both used these measurements. Generally when they mean a character is Class 100 it means they just stopped trying to freakin calculate how insanely strong they are. Half the time now they just state "incalculable strength" or "multiple times stronger than this person". Class 100+ means they exceeded that number into incalculable levels. And the only way to tell which of 2 characters is stronger is via; A) Feats or B) they fight.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Raigen said:


> 1. Progression of series. All attacks by upper-tier cast are FTL after Freeza saga unless deliberately dumbed down (like Cell not-killing Hercule's crew or morons). Trunks showed this with first arrival. He blocked, smacked aside and caught their best stuff effortlessly. He's an insect to Brolly.
> 2. Galaxy-busting is explained. You refuse to acknowledge those answers. No ones fault but your own. Superman's lifting strength is greater, no one has ever argued that. It just doesn't matter when he can be pegged with dozens or hundreds of planet-vaping blasts at once.
> 3. Supes holds back his strength, not really his skill. Superman's main focus has *always* been to "must punch harder!" when confronted with a tougher obstacle or foe. That has never changed.
> 
> ...



That's not how the Marvel/DC system works. That's the OBD system.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2009)

Broly can use a few planet-busters one after another to at least make a dent in DDay's rampage. With Hulk physically tying with DDay, and Broly using busters, it's hard to see DDay winning.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Broly can use a few planet-busters one after another to at least make a dent in DDay's rampage. With Hulk physically tying with DDay, and Broly using busters, it's hard to see DDay winning.



Like I said earlier. DDay will survive the busters and kill him. 

This comes down to DDay and Hulk.


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Like I said earlier. DDay will survive the busters and kill him.
> 
> This comes down to DDay and Hulk.



DDay died from a planet bust before, right? He cant tank like 6 consecutive planetbusters right on top of each other. Plus, the Hulk fighting him??


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Cubey said:


> DDay died from a planet bust before, right? He cant tank like 6 consecutive planetbusters right on top of each other. Plus, the Hulk fighting him??



He survived Darkseid's OB. He can survive those planet-busters.

Like I said earlier, this comes down to Hulk vs. DDay.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

And Omega Beams are a complete joke. Tanking them =/= tanking scores of planetbusting+ attacks.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Raigen said:


> And Omega Beams are a complete joke. Tanking them =/= tanking scores of planetbusting+ attacks.



Omega Beams are capable of completly erasing things from existence. That's better then Broly's planet busting.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Omega Beams are capable of completly erasing things from existence. That's better then Broly's planet busting.



That's Omega *Effect*, not Omega Beams. Someone already explained this earlier. There's a difference in the two attacks. And 'seid hasn't used OE since Pre-Crisis.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Yet his Omega Beams were actually able to hurt the Spectre.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

*Nothing* involving the Spectre can be taken seriously. He's the DCU's cosmic whipping boy. He's been picked up and dropped on his ass by Superman and Wonder Woman. He's only as powerful as the Presence decides to make him. Unless it's "Day of Vengeance" Spectre, nearly every other showing of him has him being a little bitch and a pushover.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 15, 2009)

comic books are too inconsistent. The highest Showings of DD and Seid rape any DBZ Character, but their lowest (arguably even average) make them easy prey. Bu i think DD wins this.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

Still no on DD. He has no comparable speed and no flight ability. He can't touch any of the Z-fighters (except Yajirobe and Roshi, who can't fly). That's what it draws down to. With the Hulk, DD can go head-to-head like he always has done. But with a Z-fighter, especially someone of Brolly's level, there's just nothing he can do except get pummeled and blasted to hell and back. Even jumping high isn't enough since Brolly can dodge him effortlessly.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 15, 2009)

So the only reason he beats superman is PIS? actually, i think its CIS.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

They both go hand-in-hand.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 15, 2009)

Superman IS an idiot. I always wondered why he didn't Go FTL and toss him away.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

I've seen worse happenings. Like Post-DoS, Superman (whole) gets hurt by a *normal* human who used a suit that made him phase through matter. Superman stood there as the guy punched right through him, an forcing aside molecules on a living being hurts quite a freakin lot. Only way to touch the guy was when he shut off parts of the suit so others could help him up if he fell or got stuck, otherwise he'd phase through everything.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Still no on DD. He has no comparable speed and no flight ability. He can't touch any of the Z-fighters (except Yajirobe and Roshi, who can't fly). That's what it draws down to. With the Hulk, DD can go head-to-head like he always has done. But with a Z-fighter, especially someone of Brolly's level, there's just nothing he can do except get pummeled and blasted to hell and back. Even jumping high isn't enough since Brolly can dodge him effortlessly.



The flight thing worked well for Superman. 



hadomaru said:


> Superman IS an idiot. I always wondered why he didn't Go FTL and toss him away.



Because DDay would come back.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 15, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Because DDay would come back.


 only if he hits something first.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> only if he hits something first.



It's not that hard to just jump off a asteroid.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 15, 2009)

That is true. But it would have to be a pretty big one or else he would shatter it on impact. He ahs come back from space before, this i know. But it would take a couple moths is supes is smart about where he throws him.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 15, 2009)

If Supes was smart he would've dumped Dday in a singularity.


----------



## dr.psycho (Aug 16, 2009)

Broly destroyed a galaxy. 
We know this for fact based on the movie, therefore we can draw a couple of logical conclusions:

Firstly how large a galaxy? On average a galaxy contains more then 200-300 billion stars and potential solar systems, with each ranging from 5 to 1000s of light years apart from each other. 

The fact that Broly destroyed a galaxy tells us a couple of things:

1. Broly is far beyond faster then light speed because he was able to destroy large portions of the galaxy in rapid succession, with each solar system cluster many light years apart. The fact that Broly is still young in the movie and Goku and friends in terms of age are still relatively the same shows us he was able to destroy the galaxy in a very fast manner. 

If Broly wasn't faster then light speed and is only hypersonic it would take him hundreds of millions of years if not longer to destroy an entire galaxy and it would be impossible for him to do it in such a timely manner as he did in the movie.

2. If Broly is not faster then light speed the only other way for him to destroy an entire galaxy that fast is for him to have an energy/ki attack strong enough to nuke the entire galaxy and destroy it in one shot.

If 2 is true then I don't see DD tanking a galaxy busting attack.


----------



## Norrin04 (Aug 16, 2009)

dr.psycho said:


> Broly destroyed a galaxy.
> We know this for fact based on the movie, therefore we can draw a couple of logical conclusions:
> 
> Firstly how large a galaxy? On average a galaxy contains more then 200-300 billion stars and potential solar systems, with each ranging from 5 to 1000s of light years apart from each other.
> ...



Except for the fact we know that Broly had access to ships that were far faster than light.


----------



## Norrin04 (Aug 16, 2009)

Like everyone has said the feat was vague,inconsistent and there were still planets and stars left in the galaxy hell doesn't most of the movie also take place in the supposedly destroyed Galaxy where New Vegeta is at.It can basically be said he just went from random Solar System to Solar System in his ftl ship causing some destruction to planets over an unspecified amount of time,certainly didn't bust the Galaxy in one go.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2009)

Raigen said:


> If Supes was smart he would've dumped Dday in a singularity.


Considering that DD has the exact same power-set as Supes himself along with adaptation and that Supes himself has survived and flown out of a black hole, it'd be kinda pointless.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 16, 2009)

Alright, Raigen, since you're using bullshit inconsistent feats, I'll respond in kind:

Mxy destroyed the multiverse in World's Funnest.

Gog one-shotted Mxy in Kingdom Come

Doomsday was beating multiple Gogs in Gog Wars

Therefore Doomsday >>>>>>> Gog >>>>>>> Multiverse buster


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 16, 2009)

While i agree that DD wins, DC powerscaling is screwed up, unless you really think he could survive a multiverse bust. (as far as i know he can't, can he?)


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> While i agree that DD wins, DC powerscaling is screwed up, unless you really think he could survive a multiverse bust. (as far as i know he can't, can he?)



Only the end of time will kill DDay.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 16, 2009)

He can't survive being completely destroyed (IE all his atoms destroyed) as far as i remember. And being reduced to a skeleton would take hundreds of years to regenerate (again, IIRC) So, if he was killed once, that should count as a win, but since DD is skyfather in this topic, he wins, as they won't being doing any of that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> He can't survive being completely destroyed (IE all his atoms destroyed) as far as i remember. And being reduced to a skeleton would take hundreds of years to regenerate (again, IIRC) So, if he was killed once, that should count as a win, but since DD is skyfather in this topic, he wins, as they won't being doing any of that.



DDay can regenerate from nothing.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 16, 2009)

Takes him a really long time.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> DDay can regenerate from nothing.



so can wolverine .


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Takes him a really long time.



Actually it doesn't. Darkseid's OB destroyed him completly and he regenerated quickly.



Shoddragon said:


> so can wolverine .



Wolverine can only regenerate from a piece of skin or blood and that's only some versions.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 16, 2009)

Then he's inconsistent.  i have read Superman (the death and return of ) several times,a dn i have read our worlds at war. I don't know very much about the Gog wars or hunter/prey because i have only read about them, not the comics. So i'm gonna trust you. Not that it matters anyway, doomsday obviously wins already.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 17, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> While i agree that DD wins, DC powerscaling is screwed up, unless you really think he could survive a multiverse bust. (as far as i know he can't, can he?)



Apparently you didn't read my post very clearly.

I said that since Raigen was using bullshit inconsistent feats, I would do the same thing. I don't actually think Doomsday is > than multiversal entities


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Yes, but whereas Doomsday hasnt shown Multiverse-busting or even implied to do so, Broly has/was


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 17, 2009)

Cubey said:


> ^ Yes, but whereas Doomsday hasnt shown Multiverse-busting or even implied to do so, Broly has/was



Um, no, he hasn't....


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2009)

Cubey said:


> ^ Yes, but whereas Doomsday hasnt shown Multiverse-busting or even implied to do so, Broly has/was



Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 17, 2009)

must be the Zaru. he's doing it for lols.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 17, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Considering that DD has the exact same power-set as Supes himself along with adaptation and that Supes himself has survived and flown out of a black hole, it'd be kinda pointless.



They don't have the same power set. DD can't fly or use heat vision or x-ray vision or any of Superman's numerous other powers. All Dday really has are super strength, durability and adaptability. Supes has flown passed black holes, not into them. Dumping Dday in a singularity effectively takes him out of the equation and there's nothing for him to hit and escape from its gravitational pull.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 17, 2009)

Unless anyone has a doomsday escaping black hoel feat, i'll have to agree with Raigen that superman should have done that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Unless anyone has a doomsday escaping black hoel feat, i'll have to agree with Raigen that superman should have done that.



Simple. He gets swallowed by the black hole and adapts.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Um, no, he hasn't....



Was implied to. We dont know the details, but I'll give the benefit of the doubt to the underdog.



Bluebeard said:


> Are you trying to be funny?



How am I trying to be funny?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 17, 2009)

He can't adapt, time wouldn't move (if i understand it correctly) even if he could, that would just keep it from killing him, not remove him from it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> He can't adapt, time wouldn't move (if i understand it correctly) even if he could, that would just keep it from killing him, not remove him from it.



Only the end of time will stop DDay.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 17, 2009)

There is no time in a black hole.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> There is no time in a black hole.



Time must exist or it doesn't exist.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 17, 2009)

End of Time kills DD permanently (because nothing exists after that point). Dumping him in a black hole though will BFR him for, maybe, ever.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> End of Time kills DD permanently (because nothing exists after that point). Dumping him in a black hole though will BFR him for, maybe, ever.



Lol, you guys are actually taking my posts seriously. I stopped taking this thread seriously a long time ago.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 17, 2009)

i know. i'm just bored.


----------



## chulance (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait poeople think Hulk can beat DD?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 17, 2009)

depends on the versions.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2009)

WWH might be able to beat DD.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2009)

So does that mean WWH + Broly win?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2009)

Cubey said:


> So does that mean WWH + Broly win?



I said he might be able too.

The only thing that will stop DDay is the end of time.


----------



## God (Aug 17, 2009)

As far as DC is concerned 

Dont bring no-limits fallacies in a Multiverse thread


----------



## Raigen (Aug 18, 2009)

Like I said before, that's just perma-BFR. Both Hulk and Brolly could turn Dday into a space-cadet for BFR or Brolly could kill him once for a TKO.


----------



## arturai (Aug 18, 2009)

*end this now*

okay i read like the first few pages of this discussion
and i really can't be bothered reading the rest.
i read earlier that doomsday was able to beat several skyfathers at his strongest.

i also read that from a link(look back yourselves if you wanna check but here's the link*♪OH! SHES GONE YEA~
 OH! SHES GONE YEA~ 
OH! SHES GONE YEA~ 
I LOVE YOU GIRL, I LOVE YOU GIRL~♪*​) that the skyfathers are galaxy busters.
since you are basing brolly's ability to beat doomsday on galaxy busting for most the thread(don't bother denying it, the thread is littered with it) that seems to tell me doomsday is several times stronger than doomsday in that form.
and i doubt that hulk can beat someone who beat *several* galaxy busters.
i hope this ends the discussion 
p.s i know i'm gonna get flamed now


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 18, 2009)

So does Doomsday kill Hulk before Hulk's strength gets high enough to be a threat?

Also, if Broly blows up the planet, he's the only one who can freely fly off (to where?), so wouldn't Doomsday lose via immobilization?

EDIT: Did Doomsday ever learn to fly?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 18, 2009)

not as far as i know.


----------



## arturai (Aug 19, 2009)

i don't know all that much about dc so i wouldn't know if Doomsday can fly or not.
but seeing that he could fight skyfathers(who can probably fly considering his name) he's prolly had his fair share being trapped in space and getting out.

also if doomsday was trapped in space after broly blows up a planet, even if doomsday can't move broly still looses cause boly has a shorter life span than doomsday since according to previous posts only the end of time can kill doomsday.

p.s kenpatchi is more than cannon fodder in this fight since only he has a edged weapon, sure it has less momentum than a large fist but you forget because the area of contact is much smaller than a fist (a least several thousand times) that would mean the blade can slice through something several thousand times tougher than it. Do not forget that kenpatchi also enhances the sharpness of his blade(with reiatsu) to be so sharp that i can effortlessly cut through ichigo's zanpaktou before he even remove's his eye-patch. :/
sure, maybe he can't beat any of them but he will do some damage


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 19, 2009)

Kenpachi is'nt damaging anyone here because all of them have planet+ Durability, you think  building-cityblock busting will scratch them?.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2009)

arturai said:


> i don't know all that much about dc so i wouldn't know if Doomsday can fly or not.
> but seeing that he could fight skyfathers(who can probably fly considering his name) he's prolly had his fair share being trapped in space and getting out.
> 
> also if doomsday was trapped in space after broly blows up a planet, even if doomsday can't move broly still looses cause boly has a shorter life span than doomsday since according to previous posts only the end of time can kill doomsday.
> ...



DDay can't fly, but he doesn't need too. He's fought flying oppontents several times.

Kenpachi can't even harm DDay, Broly, or the Hulk. His sword would chatter on contact.


----------



## arturai (Aug 19, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> DDay can't fly, but he doesn't need too. He's fought flying oppontents several times.


you basically just repeated what i said in a different way xP



Bluebeard said:


> Kenpachi can't even harm DDay, Broly, or the Hulk. His sword would chatter on contact.



i wouldn't know since i'm not a fan of DC
But i'd like to hear some reasons please, just saying it will shatter or something something doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 19, 2009)

Doomsday Broly and Hulk have all survived planet busters without a scratch on them.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2009)

Holy crap this thread is still going?

Well based off the momentum that Broly has and the fact that Hulk by himself could potentially beat DDay, leads me to believe that Broly and Hulk win?


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 19, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Holy crap this thread is still going?
> 
> Well based off the momentum that Broly has and the fact that Hulk by himself could potentially beat DDay, leads me to believe that Broly and Hulk win?


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2009)

MrChubz said:


>



What? The general consensus is Hulk could give DDay a fight to the death all on his own.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 19, 2009)

The general consensus is Superman stomps the Hulk in a second and DDay is pretty much parallel to Superman, so therefore DDay stomps the Hulk in a second.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't get ahead of yourself. Only reason Superman beats Hulk is via speed and flight. Take away Superman's speed advantage and it pretty much turns into any Dday vs Superman fight, with the exception that Hulk's strength increases indefinitely. Dday isn't fast, not even faster than Hulk. They keep dumbing down the fights with Dday and the only time Superman used his speed against Dday, Dday couldn't land a single hit.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 19, 2009)

Hulk's strength doesn't increase indefinitely at random, it increases indefinitely with his level of rage. However, his base strength is a lot lower than Doomsday's.

Can Doomsday kill Hulk before or if he's surpassed in strength? Hulk has regen too, though.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 19, 2009)

Hulk's base level has been upped and it's harder to determine what that is because he's always raging. Planet Hulk and WWH really amped him up. WWH was at a level never before seen from the Hulk, maybe on par with or stronger than War Hulk (Hulk with Celestial Tech amping his strength).


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm. It does say strongest versions, so wouldn't that be that Red Hulk guy (is not knowledgeable about Hulk)?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 19, 2009)

Red Hulk is Doc Sampson jacked up on mega Gamma. He actually burns his footprints in the ground from the strength of his gamma radiation. Red Hulk is also one of the worst Hulk stories ever. Planet Hulk is one of the best ever written.


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2009)

Red Hulk isnt even the true Hulk.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself. Only reason Superman beats Hulk is via speed and flight. Take away Superman's speed advantage and it pretty much turns into any Dday vs Superman fight, with the exception that Hulk's strength increases indefinitely. Dday isn't fast, not even faster than Hulk. They keep dumbing down the fights with Dday and the only time Superman used his speed against Dday, Dday couldn't land a single hit.



Take away speed and flight you have a person who can push a planet into orbit vs a person who can hold a mountain on said planet for a couple of minutes. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder who takes this?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 19, 2009)

You apparently don't know jack on Hulk. He shattered a planet-sized object before the Illuminati shot him into space and he ended up on Sakaar, where his powers were diminished, and even then towards the end of Planet Hulk he kept the whole planet from splitting in half and exploding by diving into its inner layers and physically pulling both of the planets tectonic plates back together, which means he was yanking the mass of the entire planet.

And that was Planet Hulk. After exiting the wormhole that weakened him he was back to full and then came WWH who was absolutely freaking ridiculous. And you do know that Sentry is just another Marvel version of Superman, only stronger with more powers (Sentry can bring back the dead and his upper limits have not been shown). WWH spanked pretty much everyone in the world and Sentry stalemated him.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> You apparently don't know jack on Hulk. He shattered a planet-sized object before the Illuminati shot him into space and he ended up on Sakaar, where his powers were diminished, and even then towards the end of Planet Hulk he kept the whole planet from splitting in half and exploding by diving into its inner layers and physically pulling both of the planets tectonic plates back together, which means he was yanking the mass of the entire planet.
> 
> And that was Planet Hulk. After exiting the wormhole that weakened him he was back to full and then came WWH who was absolutely freaking ridiculous. And you do know that Sentry is just another Marvel version of Superman, only stronger with more powers (Sentry can bring back the dead and his upper limits have not been shown). WWH spanked pretty much everyone in the world and Sentry stalemated him.


As much as I'd love to argue with you over something that's been done a billion times and has always ended in Superman easily wining, I'm not and I'm just going to leave this here.
*Superman holding a black hole*

Bye.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2009)

arturai said:


> you basically just repeated what i said in a different way xP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that Dday has tanked attacks from Superman and other DC characters.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

WWH tanked attacks from the F4, Avengers, Inhumans (Black Bolt included, Skrull though), Doc Strange, as well as various mutants and super-heroes/groups. He pretty much singlehandedly beat down Marvel Earth (not including Eternals). Much earlier Hulk got seared down to bones by a blast from Thanos still jacked on Terraforming Force and that didn't kill him.

Shot from Thanos >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Shot from Superman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2009)

World War Hulk is a supercharged Hulk, though. In addition to his anger, he was supercharged by the Sakaar explosion. Pak himself states this in at least 3 interviews that I can recall at Newsarama.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 20, 2009)

Once again, in case you missed it, *Superman holding a black hole in his hand*




> Shot from Thanos >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Shot from Superman


Yeah, The Hulk really wasn't looking too good after that one.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm thinking I created a monster thread. Let's just say Hulk and DDay fight for eternity while Broly randomly crushes planets


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 20, 2009)

Why is this still going on? This is Gog Wars Doomsday, who is above Skyfather level. He crushes them effortlessly.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 20, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Why is this still going on? This is Gog Wars Doomsday, who is above Skyfather level. He crushes them effortlessly.



lol but Broly's power is *MAXIMUM!!*


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 20, 2009)

no way doomsday could stand before this


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> no way doomsday could stand before this



Broly isn't a superhero.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 20, 2009)

In the negative universe he is, and he takes down Ultraman and Owlman.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> In the negative universe he is, and he takes down Ultraman and Owlman.





Broly doesn't exist in any DC verse. He's not cool enough to be a DC character.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 20, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Broly doesn't exist in any DC verse. He's not cool enough to be a DC character.



your right, he's too cool.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> your right, he's too cool.



DC characters have to wear spandex. You must be really badass to look good in spandex.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 20, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> DC characters have to wear spandex. You must be really badass to look good in spandex.



Batman would like to have a cup of tea with you.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

Goku, Gohan, Trunks, Vegeta and even Krillin have all worn those spandex with Saiyan armor. Brolly is so full of badass and win that spandex cowers in fear of him.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 20, 2009)

Broly has AIDS.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

Brolly AIDS

Awesomely
Invincible
Diabolical
Sociopath


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2009)

Broly ha ADD.


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 20, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Broly ha ADD.



That's probably accurate. He does seem hyper.


KAAAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAROHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT!


----------



## Raigen (Aug 20, 2009)

He's not ADD. He just hates learning. And let's see how you turn out after being stabbed as an infant, scarred for life and forced to live with a vengeful father while traversing the cosmos only to become a psychopath from all the trauma and just blow up everything you come across and all because you were born with an unquenchable inner rage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHGIMI8HkDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Aug 21, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Broly ha ADD.



DBZ and their stereotypes...


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Raigen (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, some people are asking to get banned for spamming....


----------



## Plague (Aug 21, 2009)

Broly could Solo 
Hulk could Solo
and Kenpatchi might have trouble one on one, but if this unfair fight actually happened, Doomsday would have his own day doomed.


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2009)

Really? You think DDay's going down that easy?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 22, 2009)

Kenpachi is not scratching Doomsday. Unless you're saying Kenpachi is a planet buster or something.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Broly could Solo
> Hulk could Solo
> and Kenpatchi might have trouble one on one, but if this unfair fight actually happened, Doomsday would have his own day doomed.





Broly isn't soloing shit. Neither is Kenpachi. He won't even scratch DDay.

The only challenge is the Hulk.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 22, 2009)

And Brolly stomps Hulk via overwhelming force and speed. Stop understanding Brolly and continuing with this crap. Throughout this whole thing not a single person has offered a shred of evidence pertaining to Doomsday's speed.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 22, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> ...



Thank you for your concession on the point.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Thank you for your concession on the point.



I didn't concede.

I'm just laughing at you're post.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 22, 2009)

Ignoring that, are you going to providence evidence that Doomsday has any kind of notable speed or no? Brolly is FTL. People can whine about it all they like, his feats prove it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Ignoring that, are you going to providence evidence that Doomsday has any kind of notable speed or no? Brolly is FTL. People can whine about it all they like, his feats prove it.



The fact that he was keeping up with Superman. 

Broly isn't FTL btw. No one in DBZ is.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. To recap what has been redundantly, repetitively, redundantly, and repetitively   stated over and over and over and over and over for 24 pages:
Broly isn't FTL due to inconsistency and Dday is fast enough to keep up with Superman which is more then enough to keep up with Hulk and Broly. I'm out of here for good. Raigen, If you want to get to the bottom of Broly's galaxy bust, make a thread about it the the metadome.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes this topic needs to die. 

I'm leaving.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 23, 2009)

Again you're absurdly mistaken. He didn't keep up with Superman. Supes didn't use his superspeed for most of their battles and that was apparent. The one time Supes did use his superspeed against Dday, DD couldn't lay a hand on him. It was that simple. Doomsday has no personal speed feats to qualify him for anything passed low super sonic and you have continually failed to provide evidence of anything more than that while continuing to cling to a string of PIS/CIS as to why Superman didn't go all-out against him.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Aug 24, 2009)

Raigen just let it go, DBZ Broly gets pwnt deal with it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 24, 2009)

Again, Gog wars Doomsday. He also pwned a Guardian of the Universe. You know, the guys who invented the GL rings. A weak guardian can split the earth in half with just a thought. One of them actually created the concept of entropy. Another one devolved the entire Martian race (these were the original burning Martians, as shown by Fernus each one would be strong enough to challenge the JLA, this was a whole race of them).

Gog Wars Doomsday wins


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 24, 2009)

The combined powers of the Hulk and Broly should be able to take Doomsday, especially as in the 'Legendary Super Saiyan' Broly's power just keeps increasing his power level as long as he remains in the 'Legendary Super Saiyan' form as the battle's prolonged. 

Meaning if he doesn't have enough power to budge Doomsday, he will eventually at some point assuming he isn't killed that is.


But it really depends on the Doomsday being used here.


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2009)

Gog Wars Doomsday.


----------



## Plague (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll say it again. Broly would rip Doomsday apart. Doomsday isn't even a challenge to Broly. Broly destroys galaxies for fun. In just one blast. Plus, the longer he fights the stornger he gets. So if at first hes losing, hes going to kill doomsday eventually due to the power up.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I'll say it again. Broly would rip Doomsday apart. Doomsday isn't even a challenge to Broly. Broly destroys galaxies for fun. In just one blast. Plus, the longer he fights the stornger he gets. So if at first hes losing, hes going to kill doomsday eventually due to the power up.



Broly is only a starbuster. We don't know how he destroyed that galaxy.

The longer DDay fights, he becomes stronger and more resistant to what you throw him at. Broly's ability has never been on the same level as DDay.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 24, 2009)

But Broly can destroy universes!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> I'll say it again. Broly would rip Doomsday apart. Doomsday isn't even a challenge to Broly. Broly destroys galaxies for fun. In just one blast. Plus, the longer he fights the stornger he gets. So if at first hes losing, hes going to kill doomsday eventually due to the power up.


Read this down here as many times needed to understand that no one on the team is fucking with Gog Wars Doomsday:



> Again, Gog wars Doomsday. He also pwned a Guardian of the Universe. You know, the guys who invented the GL rings. A weak guardian can split the earth in half with just a thought. One of them actually created the concept of entropy. Another one devolved the entire Martian race (these were the original burning Martians, as shown by Fernus each one would be strong enough to challenge the JLA, this was a whole race of them).
> 
> Gog Wars Doomsday wins



Jeebus... this thread was D.O.A. just as soon as the OP said it was the strongest forms of everyone involved. Enough's enough already.


----------

